# Post a Picture of Something You Want



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Whether it's food, a game, a person...anything. 

*Staff Edit: Please remember that pics/gifs must abide by the 'Inappropriate Content' guideline. Pics/Gifs that don't will be removed and further action may be taken.*



> *Inappropriate Content*
> In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:
> 
> 
> Images, videos, GIFs, or audio containing graphic violence, pornography, or other offensive or distressing material are not permitted. This includes inappropriate language, and nudity or see-through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic content will result in an immediate ban


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

don't want to get banned


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

rdrr said:


> don't want to get banned


Lol!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Idea Mezzoforte here's mine:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm inloveee with this, I just have to track one down!!!


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would post a pic, but I took an arrow to the knee!

No but seriously I want that tatoo!


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)

Barette said:


> ...


oh... I will be right over to take you out to chik fil a, and then we can go shopping. K?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

rdrr said:


> don't want to get banned


co-sign



Ventura said:


> I'm inloveee with this, I just have to track one down!!!


:lol That's pretty awesome.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This Jade cosplay costume 








As well as Pinkberry vanilla frozen yogurt with mango and kiwi!








And someone to sleep with me and cuddle









Unfortunately, all of these items are currently unattainable. :blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

mezzoforte said:


> Unfortunately, all of these items are currently unattainable. :blank


Same here.

OMG I would kill for this right now:









It's a vegetarian dish called a falafel :boogie


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Volp said:


> oh... I will be right over to take you out to chik fil a, and then we can go shopping. K?


Chik Fil A? Throw in a banana pudding milkshake and for sure, I'm in.


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

and I would upload a picture of my ex-girlfriend here, but I don't think she'd respect that.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Volp (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

And all of these lol....


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha...


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, and...


----------



## erikahawkins (Mar 19, 2012)

I want a trip to Maldives. =( Been dreaming of it since I was a kid. Fell in love with the pictures I see in internet!


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

well, this was predictable of me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The guy on the rights job........again :3


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

carambola said:


>


 That's sexy.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Just for the freedom.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Essy90 said:


>


I have one of these, he's being a pest right now- I can give you him!


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

carambola said:


>


My first thought was "A big a** violin! Cool" and I then realized it was a cello. :doh

Oh, and what I want:


----------



## Meeve (Feb 29, 2012)

;D


----------



## Meatloaf (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This dress!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

This girl.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Ospi said:


> This girl.


Lol, I knew someone was going to say that!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Breast Bones, so dainty.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Awesome dress!


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want to go on a Cruise...


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> This dress!


I want her shampoo. I've run out.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

sanria22 said:


> My first thought was "A big a** violin! Cool" and I then realized it was a cello. :doh


:lol


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

^ Lol


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

*World Domination!*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Setolac said:


>


Haha


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

A video camera so I can further pursue my career :/.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> And someone to sleep with me and cuddle





falling down said:


>


These.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Setolac said:


>


Back off she is mine:spank


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Wanted so I bought them,I should have them very soon


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I haven't been to an arcade in so long.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to go to this school


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

Evo said:


>


_This._


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

the clothes... ;u;


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










This seems so sweet to me. :blush

Credit goes to someone on this forum for showing me this picture. You know who you are.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A blanket fort
















So hungry ><


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm hungry.....pink slime......never mind I lost my appetite


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

heyJude said:


>


Yes yes and more yes OH GAWD I'M NEVER GOING TO BE ABLE TO QUIT COFFEE.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> This dress!


Her body.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Appetite restored


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

So many cool home theatres, I can't even pick which one...




















mezzoforte said:


> This Jade cosplay costume


I want you in that costume. :yes


----------



## cutter123 (Feb 20, 2012)

Its so pretty


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)

love and a family...


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

This guys body


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> *clearly pictures from tumblr*


Someone's been on tumblr a lot lately


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

Nada said:


> *World Domination!*


Always had Hitler-ish aspirations of dominating the North American continent.



Roscoe said:


>


Motorcycles are badass.



mezzoforte said:


> This dress!


And her.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> So many cool home theatres, I can't even pick which one...


This is awesome.... no. This....is..... *SPARTA!!!! *(Sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> Her body.


Me too. :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I was looking for these at the nearby grocery store last night because I thought they used to carry them, but I couldn't find _any_ non-dairy ice cream products. I know they used to have some. I checked everywhere there was anything frozen.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I want this skill...to be able to rag roll my hair.

Edit: picture is bigger than I thought it was gonna be, haha. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I've always wished I could do the middle splits. As a dancer, it was always super frustrating to stretch and stretch and stretch and still never get quite flat in the center splits. I do have my left and right splits and a crap ton of back flexibility, but this one lacking area always bothered me.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

gustafsg said:


> I've always wished I could do the middle splits. As a dancer, it was always super frustrating to stretch and stretch and stretch and still never get quite flat in the center splits. I do have my left and right splits and a crap ton of back flexibility, but this one lacking area always bothered me.


At this point I'd just like to at least have what flexibility I used to have back. I'd still be taking ballet classes if I hadn't become so ridiculously inflexible. I only ever had left leg splits all the way. I got pretty close on my right leg while I was still in gymnastics, but now I seriously can't even get past 90 degrees with right or center.


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Fun thread MezZ!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TmastermanT (Apr 8, 2012)

Gimme. Need one Now ^_^.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

TmastermanT said:


> Gimme. Need one Now ^_^.


I wanted those too! i think they're like $2000 and illegal?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Pokebra


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice pair of pokeballs on her.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Pokebra


That's kinda hot. :lol


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

A Tardis and Matt Smith


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

McChicken









A best friend









Implants. Lol.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> This dress!


Definitely this girl.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

The ability to socialize...


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

but with pineapple too.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

F40










And this in my back yard:


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I wanna hug my boyfriend again


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Fairydust said:


>


:yes :|


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Neutrino said:


> I wanna hug my boyfriend again


Me too. I want to hug mine too. I'm seeing him later today. :cuddle


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

Jackson DKMG


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Really, I want comfort, and a hot bath with a fire going sounds great for that.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

I want these fresh mother****ers but I don't have $110 dollars to spare



KelsKels said:


> Implants. Lol.


:no


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Doesn't have to be this specific one, I'd take anyone of them from any series, even the girl ones


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I want hair this long


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ Just test it out for like, a week er something.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


>


OMG. I want that too.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

thegoodtimes said:


>


That would be such a cute cosplay.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This dress...I'm becoming a shopaholic :afr


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Best thread eVAR! But THOU SHALL NOT COVET!!! lol


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Dior Addict Lip Glow - supposedly enhances your natural lip color by reacting to your lips' chemistry...I've wanted it for months and still haven't justified spending $30 to get it.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


>


HEY! That's my computer!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

To look like her, SO insanely gorgeous.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

A decent camera. Though I'm not sure if this one is any good, just looked up "nice camera" :b


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

JayDontCareEh said:


>


Man, that would make such a great late-night snack.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Dissonance said:


>


Ooh, so pretty. The bright colours make me think it's sherbet, though. I'd rather have ice cream.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I want this right now...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't find a picture but what I really want is to live in a apartment by myself.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to be a space pirate.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1....billion.....dollars.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Evo said:


>


Got these and yes, you do need them, they rule!



irishK said:


> Road trip with Charley & Ewan :b


YES! lol, love those guys.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Dissonance said:


>


I want to eat that. Now! I'm not sure what it is. I mean, it's obviously watermelon and that's a big yes from me, but its consistency looks like key lime pie or something.









It's 2012, jetpacks actually exist now and I think we all deserve one.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

(Sleep, not the kitten, but the kitten picture was cuter than sleeping people pictures)


















(study habits)


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

ccoop said:


> I want to see the northern lights


Damn that's awesome! :nw


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Super Marshy said:


> [Totoro blanket]


Oh my god, that's so ridiculously adorable.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The courage to dye my hair bright red!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I wanna be strong!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Everything in this video.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

But for my brain.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i want a friend for moju.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Grimsey (Apr 21, 2012)

I want Kuribo's Shoe.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

lovecookies said:


> I want this. Dressed like this. Or undressed. :boogie :boogie


Dawm. :whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

This flex for my yota


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

Dissonance said:


>


 I have no idea WTF that thing is, but I want it NOW!!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

And the number plate too lol.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Onesize Fitzpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

LOL shoulda figured half the pictures on here were all gonna be of chicks... try and get your mind off em. Most of the time attractive women only increase depression in males.








this Isn't meant to be suicidal, I just REALLY love guns, and this is the exact same model that Jules and Vincent have in Pulp Fiction (favorite movie ever)


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Barette said:


>


Sweet candy AND chocolate? Don't those things taste bad together?


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Sweet candy AND chocolate? Don't those things taste bad together?


Oh heavens no, candy is candy and it all tastes good to me in any combo. I just had that combo Saturday night and it was anything but bad.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

Colt Python 4"


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

Hair like these girls


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to be visited by Thanatos himself.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

_Has anyone made this joke yet?_


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

One roll to use for someone's mouth and the rest just to put with all my craft stuff and use later...pretty washi tape.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2013 Mustang GT500 F34.









A Loving GF To Cuddle With.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Pretty Much Says It All.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Her, as long as she's sweet, and I want her to leave her jeans afterward. I would love a great pair of mint jeans!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Dissonance said:


> I want to be visited by Thanatos himself.




May his brother Hypnos visit you instead!


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Both of those bags, and a play date with the puppy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Onesize Fitzpatrick said:


> LOL shoulda figured half the pictures on here were all gonna be of chicks... try and get your mind off em. *Most of the time attractive women only increase depression in males.*


It is not fully known what exactly causes clinical depression for a particular individual. There only exists theories that mostly attributes depression to psychological (or physical) trauma, genetics, or hormonal issues-definitely not "attractive women."


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

viv said:


>


That looks so good I could bang it.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

*sigh*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

So hungry x.x


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I want a tokidoki bag D:


----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

i'm a crazy cat-person.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

falling down said:


>


I love King Of Queens, I want there to be a channel that plays episodes all day long, all year long


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

Skyloft said:


>


That looks soo good right now.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

If not that, then this :yes


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

This. The sooner, the better


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Two of those.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Black And Mild said:


>


Unless you want to run eyefinity you don't need this. My $200 6870 could handle battlefield 3 just fine on a 4 year old pc.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

peacelovemusic said:


> *sigh*


This.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

A walk in the forest..


----------



## acidistic (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

TheDaffodil said:


> Really, I want comfort, and a hot bath with a fire going sounds great for that.


Now that is what I want!!


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)




----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

She's delicious, jeezzzzz










This game needs to come out NOW!!!










I haven't had Pizza in like 3 weeks


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

NOW!


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll have enough for this in several months


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

To look like him.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Roscoe said:


> Colt Python 4"


^ Ah, this.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I need to organize my books...


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Death Battle with a bear.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Death Battle with a bear.


No. *shoots bear* :squeeze


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Some awesome steampunk attire.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Evo said:


>


THAT is scary !


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

Vanilla & strawberry milkshake... yum.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Cloze said:


> To look like him.


His rod.

The rod in his hand you pervs.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Someday, maybe.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

bagel sandwich
call me crazy, but I'd like a bear hug (painless).


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Fairydust said:


>


+1, I love swimming. I wish I had a pool that deep.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


>


You want a city or a laser fast car?


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

falling down said:


> You want a city or a laser fast car?


Los Angeles alone (that pic's of Los Angeles). Love that city/area 

gah craving for chocolate chip cookies fresh out of the oven right now...


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

JenN2791 said:


> Los Angeles alone (that pic's of Los Angeles). Love that city/area
> 
> gah craving for chocolate chip cookies fresh out of the oven right now...


Isn't LA chalked full of vapid, shallow, fake people though?

Now I want cookies...:idea


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

or


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Favorite car:


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Favorite car:


Viper GTS, niiiice.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Knowbody said:


>


Wow, I wish I had a body like that.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Wow, I wish I had a body like that.


Wear a dress like that.

Done.

Glad I could help. :clap

EDIT: as if I wrote where instead of wear.....


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

falling down said:


> Isn't LA chalked full of vapid, shallow, fake people though?
> 
> Now I want cookies...:idea


Don't be dissing LA now, I'm from there! :wife :lol


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MidnightBlu said:


> Don't be dissing LA now, I'm from there! :wife :lol


Sorry 2pac.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Someone to take a bath with me.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

justthisguy said:


> + 1 for 2012, with my name on it.


*yessssssssssss.*


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

veron said:


>


+1


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My mom bought like 12 of these, and I drank them all. Time to get more tomorrow!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pony <3


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

feels said:


>


Why haven't I thought of that :doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

German Shepard/Husky mix.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:um

I am confused, do you want to

A. Read a book
B. Put your feet on someone
C. Touch someone feet
D. Lay in a bed
E. All of the above


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

EastWinds said:


> :um
> 
> I am confused, do you want to
> 
> ...


Lol. I just want to lay with someone in bed I guess. And guys who like to read are kind of hot, haha. xD


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> Dude, I've noticed that every young guy tricks out their ride here. The hisses of the turbo-charged engines are getting annoying, lol. Expensive hobby.


Turbos sound good lol.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Replace Kobe with me


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

<3


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

People are not things you own....


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Furious Ming said:


>


My God, I want this too


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Trains are the best way to travel .


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## forbidden (Oct 25, 2011)

Ventura:1059839470 said:


> I'm inloveee with this, I just have to track one down!!!


I think you can get this at thinkgeek.com  its so cool! I want one too! Lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol. I just want to lay with someone in bed I guess. And guys who like to read are kind of hot, haha. xD


I like to read haha.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Superman ice cream, a childhood favorite of mine. Discovered that they sold it at my local Kroger not too long ago, but soon discontinued it.  What I wouldn't give to have this tasty treat again!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

> Who is this?


Jaime Koeppe, according to Google search by image.










Oh and uh.. I want that


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

As cliché as it is; it would still be nice.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

** Thread advisory *

Keep it clean or this thread will be locked.​Please read the guidelines



> Photos, Pictures and Avatars
> The posting of images containing graphic violence, pornography, or otherwise offensive or distressing material is not permitted. The posting of links to such images is not permitted. All photos, pictures or avatars involving a human being, male or female, must submit to the following guidelines. No nudity or see through clothing with nothing on underneath. Posting any pornographic photos will result in an immediate ban.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Ooooo, what happened O_O


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

also some suspenders like this


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

THESE MAGS ARE MY LIFE :O


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

BK2DFUTR


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

The leggings :heart








Love the colors.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

Should have posted this yesterday, but I was asleep like this pup =)


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

This piercing on my left side. ♥


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

These precious wittle bunnies *melts*


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm having a materialistic urge


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Her.








I also have the desire to cosplay. :3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## vainv (May 6, 2012)

.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


>


you know what you should get, Warwick Corvette


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this before, but I only just realised that this is supposed to be Asuka from Neon Genesis Evangelion. Good choice, she was the best for sure.


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

zombie apocalypse eat ur heart out


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

sanria22 said:


> A walk in the forest..


^This, and....








^That :yes


----------



## Doriis (Jan 8, 2012)

vainv said:


> .
> Yep <3 *drooling*


Agreed he was irresistible in Goodbye! Lenin


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

One hot Greek man please


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

laura024 said:


> One hot Greek man please


I present to you, the most awesome man in Greece....just for you Laura :yes


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


Um, the lady at the front desk told me I was exempt from filling one of those out, after I informed her of my previous work.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmm


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Witan said:


> I present to you, the most awesome man in Greece....just for you Laura :yes


lol. mm....


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I would love this shower head. But all I want right now is to shower. Laziness is my worst enemy right now :twisted


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Don't ban!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

^^^It''s not ''post a picture of someONE you want'' :b

I want this:










Maybe I'll have something like that if I raise enough money during several years.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

Paris


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> ^^^It''s not ''post a picture of someONE you want'' :b


lol not someone, I want a house cleaner. French maid outfit optional ;p


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

the pizza and the boys o_o


----------



## kismetie (May 20, 2012)

the pizza and the boys o_o


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

SweetNSour82 said:


> lol not someone, I want a house cleaner. French maid outfit optional ;p


Confusing what you want.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Whir said:


> Confusing what you want.


Sorry? Not sure what you mean. What is confusing about wanting a house cleaner?


----------



## jerryfunhose (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

SweetNSour82 said:


> Sorry? Not sure what you mean. What is confusing about wanting a house cleaner?


Lol. It's just confusing, the pic you used to express what u want, and then saying the clothing is optional. I get it, though, you just want a person to clean. Right?


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

SweetNSour82 said:


> Sorry? Not sure what you mean. What is confusing about wanting a house cleaner?


I like these forums, I could do this all day long.

Sorry, I'm not trying to be a pain, just socializing in my own weird way?


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Whir said:


> Lol. It's just confusing, the pic you used to express what u want, and then saying the clothing is optional. I get it, though, you just want a person to clean. Right?





Whir said:


> I like these forums, I could do this all day long.
> 
> Sorry, I'm not trying to be a pain, just socializing in my own weird way?


Haha fair enough! Nah it was just my weak attempt at a joke :b oh and you're not a pain at all!


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

tea. all the tea

also this thing


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like the opportunity to rub baby oil all over Vins entire body.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

^^ oh yeh!! Haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

His skills:










Since mine suck and I always fall and injure myself.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

^oooooh. Don't know anything about guitars, but I like it.

It'll happen one day


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

A time machine.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

I wanna go to the Maldives


----------



## Earl of Lemongrab (May 15, 2012)

Dissonance said:


> A time machine.


This.

But how would I stop myself from being conceived?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

HOW?????


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


>


thats lush


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


Damn, I wish I had that


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

A group of close friends


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


>


I wanna bang that, which end is the vagina?


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

You either want to be black and white or want a crop top or to be anorexic?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I want her body, yes. Just my preference.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


> I want her body, yes. Just my preference.


No offense, but I find her body to be somewhat not appealing.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Evo said:


>


S2k


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


>


Nooooooo!!! Whyyyeeee? Don't do that to yourself


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

I want an Egyptian Mau! They're beautiful.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Well there is more than one thing.. or person.. in this order.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Elad said:


> Well there is more than one thing.. or person.. in this order.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I want to be someone's favorite person. 








Also:


----------



## Death from Behind (May 26, 2012)

The only actor who made me feel better about myself, and now he's dead.....


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

rdrr said:


> HOW?????


Wow! those look so eatable !!!!!! i don't care for OREOS but i would tap those fa sho!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I want to be someone's favorite person.


:mushy Ahhh, I miss poutine.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

</3


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Now I want poutine.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


>


It's called emulators dude. You can have that right now.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

LordScott said:


>


Had it. Played the handful of good games for it. Sold it.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

arnie said:


> It's called emulators dude. You can have that right now.


Emulators aren't as fun as having the art that is each system.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

peacelovemusic said:


> *sigh*


This. :|


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

It's gonna be my b-day gift for myself


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

arnie said:


> It's called emulators dude. You can have that right now.


It's not the same as the real thing.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

b


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

For sale in my city right now... Beautiful, untouched... I'd sell my soul to renovate that, something chic, retro, classy. My, my look at that ceiling... And the fireplace... Gasp!

At $500,000 and upwards it's a dream... Too bad all of these old homes will be gone + 3 x the price by the time I can afford one. :'(

Kills me to see people renovate these houses badly. They paint the whole place beige, and put in a flat-pack kitchen... Ultra modern bathroom... White tiles... Red feature walls. It's a CRYING SHAME D: Do people have no sense of style???? You simply cannot put just anything in a home like this !!!

PPS... I couldn't help myself but... Why do people put feature walls on the same wall as an art deco fireplace???? NOOOO. It looks over the top... It need to be a plain and bold statement wall.. Make the feature the fireplace, and get rid of that f*cking heater!!! A fireplace is a fireplace for a reason.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_^ LOL_


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

One of these:










and this:


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Well more specifically, the baby that would be using a room like this.. :|


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

LittleSister said:


> For sale in my city right now... Beautiful, untouched... I'd sell my soul to renovate that, something chic, retro, classy. My, my look at that ceiling... And the fireplace... Gasp!
> 
> At $500,000 and upwards it's a dream... Too bad all of these old homes will be gone + 3 x the price by the time I can afford one. :'(
> 
> ...


Holy crap, I want this too. Looks so cozy.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


>


This woman needs to eat more cheeseburgers.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

^
With someone though.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I like the way you think mezzo


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MadeinLithuania said:


>


A vintage Polaroid photograph? :con


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_bicycle_


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

jim11 said:


>


Oh lawd.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

jim11 said:


>


I'm flattered. :b


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Oh lawd.


:wink



mezzoforte said:


> I'm flattered. :b


I want her right now


----------



## mrpositivity (Aug 12, 2011)

:nw:nw:nw


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh yeah... And I want these too... ALL OF THEM  

































Puppppppiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssss!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

I have a lot of needs (wants).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^ What I call, my loyal boyfriends. *melting* :mushy


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


I can volunteer.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Vanilllabb said:


>


This is cool actually


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

More than anything else.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Girlfriend of the year goes to..


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

rweezer36 said:


> If you wanna split the cost, I'd like to befriend 1 and 3. You can have 2, 4, and I'll even throw in surfer Heath Ledger.


I'll take three, you can have the rest


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Girlfriend of the year goes to..


Ahaha! I love it. :clap


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

sigh. one day, my love.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Black Scion tc with the TRD body package, and manual tranny. I'm really digging this as my next car.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Nice :lol


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Furious Ming said:


>


A match made in heaven :mushy


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


 Whoa, that looks awesome, took me a while to see that it was painted on the wall.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

laura024 said:


>


Agree. It would be nice.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


>





Furious Ming said:


> Whoa, that looks awesome, took me a while to see that it was painted on the wall.


I can't quite convince my eyes to believe that when I know I should. My eyes are tricked pretty easily. ._.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:b


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


 clow cards !!!!! I have this show on dvd :yes I love it.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_







_
_home home home_


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This kind of looks like us, except blonder


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

pretty much everything in here


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

laura024 said:


> This kind of looks like us, except blonder


This is post a picture of something you want, not something you have.

:bash


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Linlinh said:


>


Nice, I love them.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

arnie said:


> This is post a picture of something you want, not something you have.
> 
> :bash


I do not have that.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

laura024 said:


> I do not have that.


But, it says you're "not looking" in your profile


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Giant Robot.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Giant Robot.











Mine would pwn yours.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I find myself wanting a bed a lot


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


I just drooled. thought you should know! lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want this more than anything in the world.


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

^^ same.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I want this more than anything in the world.


Thats sweet


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kingpin said:


>


Stalker :afr


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Stalker :afr


I like the landscape. :blank


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Kingpin said:


> I like the landscape. :blank


The red area looks like a gun. :afr


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm done with being realistic, I want to be a sky pirate. :haha


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


>


and the winner for the lamest desire goes too... :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Kingpin said:


>


too many tiny states in the northeast. I always get them mixed up


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Elad said:


>


Lol! I love the shake weight commercials. I can never keep a straight face. :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Elad said:


>


Omg those things actually exist?

:haha


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Evo said:


>


Wooooo. Hot


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Furious Ming said:


> I'm done with being realistic, I want to be a sky pirate. :haha


I'm down for that too.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Monotony said:


> Omg those things actually exist?
> 
> :haha


That's what I said when I found out about them. I thought it was another one of those joke products people put too much effort into, but nope. They're unfortunately very real.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Getting it done in less than a month. :boogie


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Witan said:


> But, it says you're "not looking" in your profile


Because I wanna be with my crush.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Because I wanna be with my crush.


aw you crush so hard. do you talk to him?


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Evo said:


>


^This


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I want a spaceship.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Ohh, yeah....this is my dog right here. (Preecioussss!)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

falling down said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

falling down said:


>


I was just going to post this. :um


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

falling down said:


>


You're walking on thin ice, my friend. :lol


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Also










Clearly all the people who want sex are coming to this thread to state as much, lol. Quite a few visuals, haha. I wouldn't mind a lover myself, preferably one that is also a girlfriend








​


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

Yumm!!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

falling down said:


>


Lol. I'm honestly surprised this is still here today. *Pet, pet*

---










I really need a job so that throwing away a couple hundred on a new TV doesn't feel like the end of the world to me anymore.


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

[insert picture of isolated tropical island]


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> 2013 Mustang GT500 F34.
> 
> A Loving GF To Cuddle With.
> 
> ...


Does it make me weird to want this so much as a guy? If I had to choose, between this, sex and money I would pick this.

When I imagine being with a girl, the main thing we do is cuddle for hours on end.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

MM Gloria said:


> Ohh, yeah....this is my dog right here. (Preecioussss!)


Steroids are illegal bro.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> :b


This picture is very distracting. :um

I keep going back to this thread to look at it. :teeth


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

arnie said:


> Does it make me weird to want this so much as a guy? If I had to choose, between this, sex and money I would pick this.
> 
> When I imagine being with a girl, the main thing we do is cuddle for hours on end.


Not at all, I'd say that most of us would want to cuddle just as much as we want to have sex.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Yes! :yes


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

arnie said:


> Does it make me weird to want this so much as a guy? If I had to choose, between this, sex and money I would pick this.
> 
> When I imagine being with a girl, the main thing we do is cuddle for hours on end.


 Not it all, I picture doing this all the time. Cuddling is really underrated and is amazing. Someone that lets you be that intimate with them is amazing. 

To bad I will never get to cuddle with someone again.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Fishnets


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Not it all, I picture doing this all the time. Cuddling is really underrated and is amazing. Someone that lets you be that intimate with them is amazing.
> 
> To bad I will never get to cuddle with someone again.


Why can't you ever again?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Fishnets


I have some! They were for a Halloween costume that I never wore :b


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

mynameislacie said:


> Why can't you ever again?


 Cannot talk to women and I'm a loser.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>


This. The best drink EVAR. :cup


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Cannot talk to women and I'm a loser.


Awh don't say such things about yourself


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

mynameislacie said:


> Mmmmmmmm


:yes


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Lol! I love the shake weight commercials. I can never keep a straight face. :b


LOL i laugh my *** off at those commercials. I wonder what is going through the heads of the people who are actually IN the commercials.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


>


I'll take the first and last picture


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Pyrokenesis.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Pyrokenesis.


That's kind of hot.
GET IT?! HOT. Ahahaha.

Wow, I'm tired... :lol


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

veron said:


>


Guaaaaah!


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


>





mynameislacie said:


> Mmmmmmmm





SomebodyWakeME said:


>





Dissonance said:


> Pyrokenesis.





Railroad Cancellation said:


> Guaaaaah!





Elad said:


>





MM Gloria said:


> Yumm!!





mezzoforte said:


>





mezzoforte said:


>





Furious Ming said:


>





Unvoiced said:


>


How do you people get in my head?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
would make life complete


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This jacket. It only comes in medium & extra large though & I'm guessing large would fit me best


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> aw you crush so hard. do you talk to him?


Every day. We've cuddled and kissed too.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

pita said:


> ^
> would make life complete


aww, i can't stop looking at it. i wanna be that owl, lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

there.is.no.they said:


> aww, i can't stop looking at it. i wanna be that owl, lol


More!


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

a new computer


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Lmao.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

All I want is world piece.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Lmao.


I'd like 12:00 to roll around. :time


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

5pm is a little early for dinner wouldn't you say?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> 5pm is a little early for dinner wouldn't you say?


Lmao


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

in my pants. pretty please...


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

somebunny to talk to



pita said:


> More!


*faints*

thanks! lol


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Elad said:


>


My god, i want that fish and chips now too.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

​


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, don't hate. :b

Also


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Unillamacorn. Duh.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to be a vampire hunter.


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

Not expecting this to solve my problems, but still necessary



















The brains of this man


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

This t-shirt:


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

If I ever get this, everyone can come swim!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> Unillamacorn. Duh.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

mynameislacie said:


> If I ever get this, everyone can come swim!


That is so fresh!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Gotta prepare for those zombies :b










It's called an Earthship, and it's the greenest, most environmentally-sustainable home style yet designed.



mynameislacie said:


> If I ever get this, everyone can come swim!


I *will* take you up on that offer


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

mynameislacie said:


> If I ever get this, everyone can come swim!


That's amazing!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Bulgarian AK-74 with the dark plum stock set.







.







2012 KTM SX250.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

HK 416


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

(San Diego. I want to go home.)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

MindOverMood said:


>


Oh gosh, F-Zero, the nostalgia is killing me! That console though, can't possibly be for real, hm?

I'm still being faithful to Nintendo, I love my 3DS.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

mynameislacie said:


> If I ever get this, everyone can come swim!


Once stayed in a hotel room resembling this. It actually sucked not being able to wear socks.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AX50


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

FamiliarFlames said:


> LOL. What the **** are you guys going to do with these assault rifles besides kill some misidentified thug for allegedly trespassing. Oh America.


"It is better to have it and not use it, than to need it and not have it."


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Elad said:


>


It's scary how much she looks like Nina Dobrev.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Why do guys keep posting pictures of guns, it's not like they're gonna run amok anyway.


----------



## Charcoal (Apr 15, 2012)

Little Night


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Strange amount of weapons on here.










Some sleep would be good.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Polar said:


> Oh gosh, F-Zero, the nostalgia is killing me! That console though, can't possibly be for real, hm?
> 
> I'm still being faithful to Nintendo, I love my 3DS.



http://hyperkin.com/supaboy-portable-pocket-snes-console.html/


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> LOL. What the **** are you guys going to do with these assault rifles besides kill some misidentified thug for allegedly trespassing. Oh America.


I'm gonna go out to the desert and shoot stuff lol. It's fun you should try it sometime.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm gonna go out to the desert and shoot stuff lol. It's fun you should try it sometime.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Me like :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

falling down said:


>


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> pic


You wanna shoot me now? :lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


All hail the Queen! :teeth


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

^Neat, I want an owl too. I've always wanted to walk around with one on my shoulder at all times - a smaller one of course.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


:heart

---










Also :heart.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

These should be coming in the mail soon ^__^


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

and










They are so cute!!


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## BlueScreen (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

_*








HELLS YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

_*FOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Do they have in-and-out in AZ? I've never seen one there.^


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

FamiliarFlames said:


> In my opinion it has to do with a desire of theirs to present themselves as macho men. Maybe they feel it complements their masculinity. It probably relates to their very identity, all within the widely celebrated and promoted gun culture in America. Sprinkle in the absurd stand-your-ground law and they can practically shoot whomever they wish. Yay NRA.


 Well I grew up in a family, that owns guns, and hunts, and enjoys the outdoors. So this is perfectly normal to me. Just because I enjoy shooting sports doesn't make me a crazy ******* that wants to shoot everyone. Also it would be nice if people can post pictures of their interests on a *support* site without being judged and criticized in such an immature way.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

For days when I don't want to be approched.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


>


So you can buy me a 3DS 
--


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

N'oh my god... **** you and your amazing cookies, you damn Keebler elves... It's probably best that I don't have a car/license right now lol.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so rad! I want one, too!

I also want to be relaxed and have a robot pal! But I don't have pictures of either....


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ^ Do they have in-and-out in AZ? I've never seen one there.^


Yeah, there's one In-N-Out in Yuma, best burger joint in the USA period, also I too love guns, I have 7 of the most "evilest" guns you can legally own, shooting stuff is awesome, contemplating shooting up my ford rangers hood and tailgate :sus if I can find spares that is + I live on a ranch so yeah.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


>


I'll take 10


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


>


Hmmm that looks good. You give me ideas....


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

my uncle


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

these are incredible


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

FamiliarFlames said:


> In my opinion it has to do with a desire of theirs to present themselves as macho men. Maybe they feel it complements their masculinity. It probably relates to their very identity, all within the widely celebrated and promoted gun culture in America. Sprinkle in the absurd stand-your-ground law and they can practically shoot whomever they wish. Yay NRA.


I am by no means a macho man :teeth As I said before, it just comes down to the fact that I would rather have it and not use it, than need it and not have it. I'm not a "stand your ground" guy, I would do my best to just get the hell out of Dodge, even if it was my own house. But if I couldn't escape, I would still want that option to protect myself.



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Just because I enjoy shooting sports doesn't make me a crazy ******* that wants to shoot everyone. Also it would be nice if people can post pictures of their interests on a *support* site without being judged and criticized in such an immature way.


^I agree.


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

I want her


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I want these for when I'm a sweet little old lady and my grandkids come to visit.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

feels said:


> these are incredible


I'm drinking the Mocha one right now, its awesomely good :banana:cup:banana


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Samsung Galaxy S3 smart phone, pre ordered now patiently waiting for its release here in the US......next month, c'mon Verizon!:mum


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Furious Ming said:


>


So fresh!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol @ my stupid dreams.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Furious Ming said:


>


I want! :clap


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

i want both: the motivation to sleep and her good looks


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Tried to find a good picture of something that would depict motivation accurately, but I lost the motivation I had to find one and settled for this awesome cat. I wish it was my cat.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

^ lol. i settled for that exact same pic when i googled for motivation too. 

meowwwrr...


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> and the winner for the lamest desire goes too... :b


Not me. Broccolis rule. :boogie:boogie


----------



## TSINJ (May 7, 2012)

I'd like my office to be like this!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Lol @ my stupid dreams.


 *I want that too. Love must being amazing. *


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Perkins said:


>


YUM!!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Bang for the buck, stay classy


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

there.is.no.they said:


> i want both: the motivation to sleep and her good looks


I want to wake up next to her every morning.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

arnie said:


> I want to wake up next to her every morning.


+1


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

a stripper pole in my room :3.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

to be comforted... by some strange angel.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

sanria22 said:


> to be comforted


Don't we all. :blank


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

^ha. changed my pic, but yes, I agree.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


> a stripper pole in my room :3.


I'm ok with this


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

there.is.no.they said:


>


+1


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

GoPro Hero2, for when I go on my many adventures....and stuff :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


> GoPro Hero2, for when I go on my many adventures....and stuff :teeth


I bought one two months ago for my fiancé. He LOvES it. He uses it on his cars


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

a pink drumset


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> I'm ok with this


:boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

the mac sailor collection. im poor though


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Evo said:


>


dope


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Best pool I have ever seen! :clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Best pool I have ever seen! :clap


:boogie


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Evo said:


>


That is pretty cool :yes


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Barette said:


>


It's funny, when I opened this thread that's exactly what I was thinking but I wasn't sure what picture would truly capture it, lol. Turns out it's a pic of a caption that does it, haha


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I want to look like this


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

oh god this pizza looks amazing.. me want


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

One of these:


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Vanilllabb said:


>


 I would do anything for this :cry


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


>


yes yes yes!

and I'm craving colourful fun bedding like


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

IWannaBeAnAmericanJetSet said:


>


Oh. Oh my goodness. OH MY GOODNESSSS.


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

Perfectionist said:


> Oh. Oh my goodness. OH MY GOODNESSSS.


Oh mein GOTT!!
I WANT. I NEED.


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

I really want this when I'm older ;^;


----------



## MistTheCherry (Jun 29, 2012)

I also wouldn't mind these 5 ghey boiz.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Dissonance said:


>


:yes


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

And I already have 4 different pairs of Ray Ban's to begin with


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Secretaz said:


>


A bed made of money!!!:evil


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

To explore space.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Jollygoggles said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Jollygoggles said:


>


+1


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


>


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Jollygoggles said:


>


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Jollygoggles said:


>


:boogie:clap


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Kingpin said:


>


+1

Especially the first and last ones :boogie


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Big cup of coffee and man.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


What is that ?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I want this jacket


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

bigblue38 said:


> What is that ?


:sus


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

It is, by the way, a graphics card.

And since I could use a new graphics card,


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I'd love two GTX 690's as well if only I had $2200


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

It Happens said:


> It is, by the way, a graphics card.
> 
> And since I could use a new graphics card,


I thought it was a window fan! :lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

A little bit of snow to much to ask for? 103F weather :?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Eski said:


>


Mmmmm....:yes


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Secretaz said:


> Big cup of coffee and man.


Same.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

must have chicken!


----------



## BobbyByThePound (Apr 4, 2012)

I cant find a picture of it but Erykah Badu's love


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Attica! Attica! said:


>


+1


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Saw this poster at walmart. I'm going to hang on my wall. If anyone makes fun of me for it, then I'll punch them in the face with my hulk fists.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

This stuff is good ****! Tastes awesome with Dr.pepper.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

And as always, I also really want this......


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Lost Key said:


> ...


Cool ant eater.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

"I wanna hold your haaaand, I wanna hold your hand.."


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

arnie said:


> Saw this poster at walmart. I'm going to hang on my wall. If anyone makes fun of me for it, then I'll punch them in the face with my hulk fists.


might just steal it from you !


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

This pair of freaking amazing skeleton pants:


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> This pair of freaking amazing skeleton pants:


I want these too, in male version


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

pythonesque said:


> This pair of freaking amazing skeleton pants:


Nice bicondylar angle you got there :yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

My boyfriend's mother has a green cheek conure named Jacob. For a while he seemed to want nothing to do with me. Today, though, he came up to me and perched right on my shoulder. I was as giddy as can be. :mushy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to swim with a Great White Shark.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

feels said:


> My boyfriend's mother has a green cheek conure named Jacob. For a while he seemed to want nothing to do with me. Today, though, he came up to me and perched right on my shoulder. I was as giddy as can be. :mushy


awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

mezzoforte, not personally-just miss her contributions and unique perspective on things


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

upndownboi said:


> mezzoforte, not personally-just miss her contributions and unique perspective on things


What happened that got her the banhammer?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Not this model exactly but a DSLR is what I want


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

Witan said:


> What happened that got her the banhammer?


I heard she kamikazed herself with a naughty pic


----------



## Micromuffins (May 17, 2012)

A beautiful house/villa like these




















bahaha no chance! but anyone can dream right?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Diego Manchego (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

pythonesque said:


> This pair of freaking amazing skeleton pants:


Not these pants, but just ordered a pair of black skeleton tights on ebay. Should be getting them in a couple of weeks. :yay


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

It's bigger on the inside


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

^ I want one


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


> ^ I want one


I want this too:


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Someday ;_;


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

to become a


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

pythonesque said:


> This pair of freaking amazing skeleton pants:


i want too!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

kosherpiggy said:


>


You should get it done:yes


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> You should get it done:yes


i want to! lol


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

kendra's boobs. hers were done so well


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^Holy ****!


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

to be as perfect as dita von teese


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

gustafsg said:


> It's bigger on the inside


GIMME THAT RIGHT NOW.

What I want is a fully working CM10 ROM for my Galaxy S3. CM9 is a bit long in the tooth and has some issues, not sure if I wanna use that temporarily.









I would be pretty happy if my girlfriend was here to hug me all the time. Sadly not possible...


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

Someday...


----------



## And1 ellis (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Because I'm too lazy to open the door for my dog.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

sooo beautiful ≥ω≤


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

an ariel beach towel


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

it's been raining for like a whole week?.. ugh.. too cold to do anything.

also,










take out food/any food I didn't cook myself. they taste much better (had to settle with pic above so I'll stop drooling, lol)



Fair Lady said:


> sooo beautiful ≥ω≤


i love it! beautiful indeed!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

*Zeppelin Air*


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

To be this beautiful


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

I want to find someone.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

Carolina BBQ Whopper 8)


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

...the movie.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

$6000 For this baby.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I second that.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Evo said:


>


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm bored I want a forge.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

I wanna punch the **** out of something right now


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Mirium (Sep 17, 2012)

True love is what I want.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

A Falcon and/or an Eagle


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


>


this exactly


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## YoukosoHitoriBocchi (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


>


this and...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## zenzui (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

GameGuy said:


>


DAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

Well you're young.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Although now that I've posted it it does remind me of the aquarium scene in Jaws 3...


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

The t-shirt and the guy. But mostly the t-shirt.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

This is obviously a somewhat pg version.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

_*...the coat is $3,495.00*_


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

lockS said:


>


Please is this real??


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Chopper Majeure said:


> Please is this real??
> 
> I don't know actually....I just found it cute ^.^


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

Is this real lyfe?
Sealed original pressing.
Gotta get that $650.00


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

not love...true love


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

something I want (to do)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Eski said:


>


Guess I'm not cute enough for this to happen to me. :blank


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Americanada.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup I just did that.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I was going to post a picture of a toilet because I'm too lazy to get up and go to the bathroom. 
and I really have to go..
But Im also too lazy to post a picture of a toilet.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

The Blues man said:


>


This. I'm not materialistic, but having a lot of money would solve many (if not most) of the problems I'm going through at the moment...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

(not counting important things like becoming a full-fledged photographer etc)

currently drooling over this Acne fur jacket(it's crazy expensive)


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

a tDCS device- battery-powered meditation ftw


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

I want one of these beauties as a best friend/cuddle buddy


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Linlinh said:


>


This. I want someone I care about to fall asleep in my arms every night.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

arnie said:


> This. I want someone I care about to fall asleep in my arms every night.


Me too......:/


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

*I WANT FLAT ERIC!!! I can't find him.*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

fanatic203 said:


>


Fvck Yeah! Those burgers and fries need to be animal style though and those cupcakes need heavy whipped cream with hot fudge dripped over them.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Down 30 pounds so far. Good lord do I ever want some beef right now though. Miss my red meat.


----------



## pleasedonthateme (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Or chicken strips from texas burger.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

(Talking about the completely flat stomach here)

And those fish and chips look amazing... but would totally go against my pic.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

Glambada said:


> *I WANT FLAT ERIC!!! I can't find him.*


I have a flat eric. I got him from ebay


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I wanna look like her. Only, the pint of Ben and Jerry's I ate today doesn't get me very close to having that body.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

if i ever get a wii u this is the controller i would want


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Fairydust said:


>


So, you want to...stand on a great big hunk of rock in the middle of the ocean...? :teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Charmander said:


> (Talking about the completely flat stomach here)
> 
> And those fish and chips look amazing... but would totally go against my pic.


Me too! Except the diet that has spiraled into me eating 3,000 calories on average hasn't been getting me very close to that...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

If I can find only one person that knows it.. I will be the happiest person in the world.

Because he was a legend..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want *a lot* more of this stuff.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

breathable blanket for my night sweats


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i want a pretty nail color.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

pesto grilled cheese with a side of tomato soup!! :boogie


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I want *a lot* more of this stuff.


What are these?


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CWe said:


> What are these?


Klonopin

My p-doc won't give me more, so it looks like it's time to find a new p-doc


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I had curves again, I'm trying to lose weight but it's falling off in all the wrong places, making me more flat in a quite flat area. :/


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

CWe said:


>


I have a picture of that somewhere. Its a half hour from where I live


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Arsenal sgl-31 AK-74 variant. I'm coming close to getting this. I actually found a place in orange county called "rifle gear" and they will sell these in California. I can't wait to get my new toy :twisted


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## simian4455 (May 17, 2012)

I want Kate Beckinsale.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

I want this.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i want chandelier earrings that look like real chandeliers.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

18andLife said:


>


This, or a shotgun will even be better.


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

To have this body and face


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, that is pie stacked on top of each other. Read between the lines.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Transcending said:


>


I want the white jaguar.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

The world chico, and everything in it


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

right now i have my eye on this


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

Charmander said:


>


And this


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Stewie! <3


LOL! HahahahahA!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

*Chocolate Bacon Cupcakes with Maple Frosting*


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

^THAT doesn't look fattening at ALL!!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Charmander said:


>


>.< STOP MAKING ME HUNGRY! :cry


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> right now i have my eye on this


And today i see they decided to raise the price of this lovely jacket by 30 euro (from €80 to €110), right before i go to buy it, fml!!


----------



## OUT CAST (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## OUT CAST (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

This tattoo.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Monotony said:


> >.< STOP MAKING ME HUNGRY! :cry







































Oh I'm totally not trying to make you hungry.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Charmander said:


>


Mcdonalds is sooo nasty x_X

This is my drug of choice.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Mcdonalds is sooo nasty x_X
> 
> This is my drug of choice.


Now THAT looks nasty. D;


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Charmander said:


> Now THAT looks nasty. D;


in-n-out, nasty???

Is it opposite day or something?

EDIT: That's right you don't have in-n-out where your from, sucks for you :b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> in-n-out, nasty???
> 
> Is it opposite day or something?
> 
> EDIT: That's right you don't have in-n-out where your from, sucks for you :b


Well it looks nasty at least.

But I suppose anything is better than BK.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Mcdonalds is sooo nasty x_X
> 
> This is my drug of choice.


Ohhhhhh man i'm missing me some In-n-Out..


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Animal clothes hangers


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Faust said:


>


Same with me, or this


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Oysters. Delicious Oysters. I want to stick my tongue in them and twirl it around. Then bury my face in and suck out all the juicy goodness.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

arnie said:


> Oysters. Delicious Oysters. I want to stick my tongue on them and twirl it round. Then bury my face in and suck out all of the juicy goodness.


:lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^ This


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

teatime with Ewan










a little ride with Ewan










maybe stop for coffee










a bit more riding perhaps










Why not. One last tea time.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

BreakingtheGirl said:


> teatime with Ewan


That guy is my hero, his "long way around" and "long way down" series are just EPIC!


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

AussiePea said:


> That guy is my hero, his "long way around" and "long way down" series are just EPIC!


Me too- Long Way Round is so great. Love those guys together. I haven't seen Long Way Down, but LWR on repeat. They seem like such great friends. It was also funny they had literally no accidents until Canada, just outside of Calgary haha.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Harley-Davidson


----------



## paperflower (Oct 10, 2012)

this home. '-'









edit: how do you guys get your images not to be so tiny like mine? ):


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

paperflower said:


> this home. '-'
> 
> View attachment 12538
> 
> ...


If the picture's from your computer, instead of making it an attachment, you could upload it onto an image hosting website (ex. Photobucket), then paste the URL of the image (its direct link) in the space provided after you click the mountain/grey triangles icon. If the picture's on the Internet, you skip the initial steps and just paste the URL/link in the same space. I guess it sounds like a long process; I don't think there's a shorter one, though. :?
-----









I see them come and go at the pet store and it makes me feel so sad/wistful. Hopefully next year.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

RenegadeReloaded said:


>


She can't possibly be a day over 15 years old.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

falling down said:


> She can't possibly be a day over 15 years old.


If you look at the watermark that image is from 2004.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Monotony said:


> If you look at the watermark that image is from 2004.


Good to go, rocket ok for launch.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Cannot wait for this


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> right now i have my eye on this


yep, so i ordered this on thursday from the UK, it managed to find it's way to the ROI in friday, but i was working early so i missed the delivery man. I am so pissed, i really need a rain jacket, like right now.

EDIT: i actually bought a nicer looking jacket ::

http://www.superdry.com/womens/jackets/details/35394/arctic-pop-windcheater


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

To be this brave again


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

The motivation, dedication, commitment, and talent of Lionel Messi. He's an absolute marvel on the field, I could watch him all day.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


>


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> To be this brave again


Is that you? :3


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

arnie said:


> This. I want someone I care about to fall asleep in my arms every night.


Same!!! :blank


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I want to be here again...


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Is that you? :3


Lmao yes! I used to volunteer to sing in church. You couldn't pay me to do that now


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


I don't get the ''comment''


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> I don't get the ''comment''


American tv show called "to catch a predator".


----------



## RoarOfTheMemphisBelle (Aug 4, 2011)

I neeeed this game.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

RoarOfTheMemphisBelle said:


> I neeeed this game.












typical - hookers getting arrested...


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

^^ In other versions hookers usually walk in the streets half-naked, even they sometimes talk to policemen. Oh how I love that game.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

18andLife said:


>


I think the knife would be safer on the outside, rather that the inside, cause when you retract your fingers to use the it and stab, you risk being cut 

Something like Wolverine from the X men.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

But I must keep stopping myself.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


>


Saved. :yes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Chick-fil-A spicy chicken sandwich. OH MY GOD WANT SO BAD.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

*OMGOMGOMGOMG*


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah,some guys are lucky,some,are just not.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

and that is all


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## linux individual (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

linux individual said:


>


The only thing odd about zis picture iz,zay are vering cloves.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Blackvixzin said:


>


that is SUPER,DUPER CUTE!


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

If someone could find a picture of mental stability that would be great. lulz


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Yamirami (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

I need an ARTPOP.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

That hair.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

..


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Hot Rails Strat... Oh yeah. Maybe one day I'll be good enough to validate getting one :boogie


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

-


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

^ That looks so cool!










Boxing lessons...damn this guys face got messed up


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laurenxox (Apr 4, 2012)

.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

OR










OR


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Shygirl007 said:


>


hehe. Zayn's face is amazing.

I forgot to get this when I was out yesterday. Now i can't make whipped cream to put on my waffles this morning. sigh.


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

chanel joues contraste blush in rose petale


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

A deserted island for me.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

if any of you are here in monterey and know or meet a dark blonde boy named tyler, bring him to me.

materialism-wise, can somebody find someone who'll make a large embroidered patch of this and give it to me for free. i want to put it on the back of a denim vest. it's a diy project i just don't have the patience for.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

^Just checked out your tumblr and found what I really want and apparently need to attract the ladies. Now I just need 14k for the shirt


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> ^Just checked out your tumblr and found what I really want and apparently need to attract the ladies. Now I just need 14k for the shirt


bonus items included with buying the shirt: that look on his face haha. oh yeah. hey ladiesss


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been eyeing this truck on autotrader for about a month now. I want it so damn bad!

1995 Toyota pickup 4x4 SR5 5-speed manual.

































Anyone want to make some donations???


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> ^Just checked out your tumblr and found what I really want and apparently need to attract the ladies. Now I just need 14k for the shirt


Just remember not to bury it when your not currently wearing it the gold diggers will find it. :teeth


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

This used to be my favorite cuddle position when I had a gf.

Oh and the ''cuddle mattress'' is a good idea too, you can embrace her with both hands.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

**want *want* want**


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> This used to be my favorite cuddle position when I had a gf.
> 
> Oh and the ''cuddle mattress'' is a good idea too, you can embrace her with both hands.


Normal memory foam works great for this. No dead arm. :yes

Also, let's not forget the best part of spooning:










:b


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## indigoXdaisy (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I'm not asking for too much...

Just these




























and ofcourse lotsa money and awesome cars.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

pure sex


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

And it would be beautiful beyond imagining :cry


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

all things


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

polka dots and all


----------



## VicViper (Feb 5, 2013)

Power Girl figure from Kotobukiya's Bishoujo line. Curse you lack of disposable income.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

il ne rien à faire evidentment..

ill be the most glamorous pauper sipping grey goose from a straw and bumming money outside of the guerlain boutique

:cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

The loudest thing you'll ever hear


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This'll make buying things off infomercials much more convenient.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

This looks so right:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh the pains of being a broke university student.. I couldn't possibly justify $48 for body cream.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


>


Cool ! One day...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


>


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This








instead of this









....I want to freakin smile in my sleep.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

arnie said:


>


Oh so lions partake in bondage as well?  Interesting...


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

The Enemy Within said:


> Cool ! One day...


Hopefully


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Lace Oxford shoes. Though, perhaps in a different colour.


----------



## heyperson (Feb 17, 2013)

goofy love and a colorful sleeve on one arm.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

nice thread, I wouldn't mind one of these,would be especially nice in the summer;










puch magnum, they are quite rare over here in the uk though.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

toutenkarthon said:


> Oh so lions partake in bondage as well?  Interesting...


:haha:haha:whip


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm, my desires could not be put through a picture I guess but so I'll go with


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

or









unlikely.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I want a girlfriend.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

All the time.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

This is pretty much crack, guys.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

TheTraveler said:


>


+1


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

A guy like this









A love like this









Friends









Cookies









Disneyland









Travel/live life


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This is what I'm craving at 1am.


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

A weighted vest.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

This bike








To commute to work with


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wanna be rich.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

More of this:










Less of this:










And no more looking like this:


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I saw these at the store today~

















There's a mango one and a pineapple one too~ Still thinking


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

This, so I can blow my ****ing brains out.


----------



## SandWshooter (Mar 7, 2013)

4 or 5 of these


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to get some after therapy on Tuesday.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

A hug.

















And some meatloaf.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

arnie said:


> :b


I could kiss that bum over and over ...


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

Boss watercraft


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Unconditional romantic love and Red Versa


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Planning to get one of these before I start a college course.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Because I can't afford an original Colt or a Kimber..


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

SooOOOn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ShyFX said:


>


Oh... my... god... *drool*


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

To wear inside of courrse


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Evo said:


>


Im guessing this is the reason behind your username?  
Sweet deals bro


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Im guessing this is the reason behind your username?
> Sweet deals bro


Yes.  I prefer older Evos though. :b


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some more of these:










Some of these:










And my own cat:


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Why can't life be like The Sims.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I want to live in the natural world,
I'll add the picture later when I've found it.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

FoundAndLost said:


>


The Scion tC itself, or just the turbo kit or TRD blower? 
My previous car was identical (black cherry pearl) with the blower. Fun car, but poor traction, low top speed. Needs a 6th gear! I shouldn't bust on it though; it lasted 322k miles :yes


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i'd like a new decent lightweight casual jacket. can't post a picture because I don't really know what sort of one i'm after. i'm not doing this right am I?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

*Sorry, im a little hungry*









Never had in and out before









Always crave ice cream even though im lactose intolerant









Had churros for the first time yesterday, FOOD FOR THE GODS!









havent had a omelet in a while









I LOVE panera bread bowls









a little cuddling would be nice :yes


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Jarebear said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

A taekwondo blackbelt.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

theintrovertedgirl said:


> Had churros for the first time yesterday, FOOD FOR THE GODS!


Oh man, now I want churros. I'm going to make some.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

theintrovertedgirl said:


> Always crave ice cream even though im lactose intolerant


i'd like an ice cream, a 99 with a flake. i'm the same as you (lactose intolerant) so its a bit problematic.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I really fancy some bombay mix, think i'll try and get some this weekend.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ film is a classic! liking that second motor too.

right now ,I fancy some cannoli with ricotta


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

Aces_Shy said:


> Because I can't afford an original Colt or a Kimber..


that is very similar to a Colt. So you are not far off.
i want a 21 glock. only 600.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I need to own a fretless bass in this lifetime


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

A man can dream.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

want


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

Look at what I just found xD


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

to be able to afford to live in one of the nice picturesque villages down here in the south,somewhere like this.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Sleep


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

So badly


----------



## marked1 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Procharger Super Charger for my 2011 Mustang V6.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Preeettyy


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

I really want to buy a pair of these boots:


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

it's so cute i wanna die!!!!!


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> I really want to buy a pair of these boots:


Nice! What are they called? I always see clothes and shoes I like but then wonder if I'd be able to pull them off >.< And then I remember I rarely even leave the house... which discourages me from buying nice things... *sigh*

Anyway, something I want right now...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

and


----------



## Existin (Feb 14, 2013)

I want to go camping everywhere forever


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

AlwaysImagining said:


> Nice! What are they called? I always see clothes and shoes I like but then wonder if I'd be able to pull them off >.< And then I remember I rarely even leave the house... which discourages me from buying nice things... *sigh*


They are called Bean Boots from LL Bean, I already have the gumboots.










Link to the Bean Boots if you are interested: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/69502?feat=775-GN1&page=waxed-canvas-6-maine-hunting-shoe-men-s


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

shyguy1990 said:


> They are called Bean Boots from LL Bean, I already have the gumboots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, thank you!!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

my own home


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

*.*


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

FoundAndLost said:


>


I need one of those.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

my gawd


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Chainsaw Gun


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> my gawd


My word! That plate of meat looks as good as the jumbo donairs I get, which are also mostly meat.

We''d make great dinner mates...
_
"more meat dear?"
"why yes, the meatier, the marrier!"_

And then we'd both laugh simultaneously in one of those terrible fakes laughs that people do when they have a dumb exchange like the one I just wrote, haha


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm going to make some waffles for breakfast to go along with the left over fried chicken we made last night. mmm. it's still too early though to go out and cook. Satisfying cravings has to wait.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> I'm going to make some waffles for breakfast to go along with the left over fried chicken we made last night. mmm. it's still too early though to go out and cook. Satisfying cravings has to wait.


Mmm, been a while since I've had chicken & waffles. I'll have to go shopping soon


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Mmm, been a while since I've had chicken & waffles. I'll have to go shopping soon


i just like there's two plates of it now that you quoted my picture. good thinking.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

ChampagneYear said:


> i just like there's two plates of it now that you quoted my picture. good thinking.


Just wanted to join in on your lovely breakfast plans


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ak3891 said:


>


a lot of us wouldn't mind looking like that!









although i'd probably be happy with being just half as ripped I suppose! I guess its not the end of the world if I don't though.

I'd like something like this;










a huge room dedicated to vinyl. and a load of money to spend on records to fill it! wooo!


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope they port this game over to the states.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I can practically feel the sword in my hands already, soon you'll be MINE!


----------



## Safe (Apr 8, 2013)

Billion dollars pl0x


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


looks nice, wouldn't mind some of that.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> looks nice, wouldn't mind some of that.


I'm stocking up again in a weeks time. I'd share if it wasn't such a trip, lol


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm stocking up again in a weeks time. I'd share if it wasn't such a trip, lol


haha thanks for the offer/sentiment my man ,appreciated ,i'd return the favour gladly. I need to get myself some decent weed, I find the social aspect with dealers a bit too much interaction for me a lot of the time.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

renegade disaster said:


> haha thanks for the offer/sentiment my man ,appreciated ,i'd return the favour gladly. I need to get myself some decent weed, I find the social aspect with dealers a bit too much interaction for me a lot of the time.


My interactions with the guy that hooks me up are pretty chill actually. He delivers so I just head outside to his car, we do the pleasantries, swap cash for herb & I head off. On the odd occasion we'll ask about each others weekend or something, say for St. Patrick's Day for example


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

mmm


----------



## Gorefiend (Apr 18, 2013)

To sit here and listen to the waves.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to go talk to this little mother****er right here.


----------



## user19981 (Apr 18, 2013)

I want to ride with asians on one of these xD


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

My MP3 Player is getting old and worn :|


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

chanel poudre universelle compact in clair


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Dat bed:


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

arnie said:


> Dat bed:


seem a little short


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

pyderas said:


> I want to ride with asians on one of these xD


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

OMG Seeing that little girl on the chair lift!

She is going to pee her pants!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> Dat bed:


 Eeeeeeeewwwwwww, Beyoncé. uke


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Eeeeeeeewwwwwww, Beyoncé. uke


It's Rihanna, not Beyonce.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arnie said:


> It's Rihanna, not Beyonce.


Ugh, just as bad!

Who is that guy? Chris Brown? Then thank God that bed is as long as it is - keeps his distance. She should dump him, even if he was stupid enough to get a tattoo of her on his neck.....DA FOOL-ELLA ELLA ELLA EH EH EH! uke :flush


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

So weird that Wranglers are cheaper than levis now! hop on it!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Thextera said:


>


Same!! So upset that they delayed the release :time


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

S13 or something rb powered


----------



## swampchild (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

OMGOMG, I WANT THESE SHOT GLASSES.


----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

Although I'm in the UK & we don't get the Tundra but.....


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

AlwaysImagining said:


> Same!! So upset that they delayed the release :time


It releases 2 days before my birthday! it's ok!


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Thextera said:


> It releases 2 days before my birthday! it's ok!


Oh haha well that's a good bday present for you :clap


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

AlwaysImagining said:


> Oh haha well that's a good bday present for you :clap


i MISSED your last birthday. but i know what a good present is for your next one. ME. :b


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i will be happy forever with these babes


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a pompadour hairstyle, either faded or regular.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I want to earn this badge.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## bobbythegr8 (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

bobbythegr8 said:


>


Too Fast Too Furious, mang! :lol That's very 2003. Nothing wrong with a pretty girl and an Evo though.

What do I want...Hmmm...




























Eagle E-type. Basically a brand-new, perfected Jaguar XKE.


----------



## mfd (May 5, 2013)

I've been wanting one of these for a while...


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine broke


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i place i can ****ing call it home


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll take the weapon and the cape


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Two more paychecks and your mine.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

FoundAndLost said:


> Two more paychecks and your mine.


Damn . That's a pretty neat Score for someone your age


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I wanna go there next week . It's all I want .










It better be good . It Better be a good night .

Hell Yeah . . !!!!


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)

*Stacy's Mom has got it goin' on*










_She's all I want and I've waited for so long_


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

*Why? So I can watch every one else grow old and die.*


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

*EHEIM Ecco Canister Filters for Saltwater or Freshwater Aquariums*


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> Damn . That's a pretty neat Score for someone your age


I already have a Ranger that I started to prerunner out, but I got bored with it. It's an automatic too and I hate autos. That Toyota is only going for $3000 and it already has all the stuff done that I want. ( except the turbo ).

http://www.race-dezert.com/classifieds/index.php?ct=orcar&md=details&id=48636


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

monotonous said:


>


What is going to be your wish?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A flat stomach like this.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

To go here.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









So badly.


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I could drink a smoothie all day, erryday.


----------



## Spiky Coral (Jun 19, 2013)

A sexy car


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## ghostface (May 31, 2012)




----------



## yummynoodles (Apr 23, 2013)

lightbulbs in funky colors


----------



## Shadowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

*<3*


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Really wanna watch this movie.
Jake Johnson <3


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to be genetically or epigetically changed, maybe an experiment like this dude above.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Why? because **** traffic that's why.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^ 
lol all of that was from 1 house owned by a drug cartel o.0 $205m I WISH I PRETENDED TO BE POLICE AND RAIDED THAT HOUSE :cry


----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh sweet jesus that is insanely wide. Sorry, I can't edit it now though.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Would just love to let everything go like that  Though knowing my luck the cord would snap!


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

first class plane ticket to somewhere less miserable and claustrophobic please.

been feeling recently that I could do with another holiday to a relaxed,friendly and sunny place.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I've never had any cuddles. :[


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A pair of Lebron 10's


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Those over the knee socks are too qt. Too bad she doesn't remember where she bought them.


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

falling down said:


>


Mee too


----------



## trymed (Jun 28, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> Those over the knee socks are too qt. Too bad she doesn't remember where she bought them.


Omg that's hot


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

Control over the entire Universe ... as well as the courage to deliver a lengthy speech to a crowd of this size.


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> I've never had any cuddles. :[


Indeed.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Did my post in here about the owl socks really get deleted? Like why?

edit: Okay I see it now. wtf, man. I looked through my posts in my statistics and that post was gone. wat. Is SAS glitchy or something or is someone in here conspiring against owl socks.

edit2:This girl superimposed Henry Rollin's upper body via a shirt. I am utterly amused with this. I need to do a stencil DIY. How many source pictures had she have to look through to get it the front tattoos right though.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

...ya I want 50


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A tight dress. :>


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This swimsuit!!
And maybe the girl too.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> This swimsuit!!
> And maybe the girl too.


I'll take what ever brand of paint they used on that wall


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

A Holiday in London! :eyes


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I don't care how old I am, just look at it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A place to call my own


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

pLEASE


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

..


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

In order from most to least likely


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

pachirisu said:


>


Haha aww.. the look on his face :b


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I love this one

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I want one of these to keep as a pet. =]


----------



## Ghost37 (Jul 19, 2013)

Found this off tumblr and I think it's perfect. Happiness is all I want right now.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

ALL OF THEM


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

need new ballet slippers. old ones are worn right down to the grey leather on the toes and tops of my feet from too many battements!


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

The most unobtainable thing on the face of this planet.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

(srsly)


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Slurp slurp slurp slurp


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been watching Lisa Eldridge's videos and just want her to do my makeup.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I want a Helena

What's a Helena?

Here:


from Sole society, for I'm certain, some interested ladies of SAS


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

More music for my iPod but I don't have any money.  Maybe when I get some more money for Christmas this year, I can buy some. There's too many albums I want. >_<


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Pretty shoes!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## HappyFriday (Jul 21, 2013)

I want that outfit.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I need a new one










~ Something new to read










~ I need a new one










~ An after work tonic


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

*No, but really:*


----------



## CelestialRush (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I just want a little pet rat to keep in my coat pocket and walk around and stick my hand in and pet him when I'm feeling sad or lonely or anxious. He could crawl on my shoulders and be head navigator or nuzzle up to my neck and stuffs :3 Reaaaally want a warm blooded critter to keep me company. So much that I've actually had quite a few dreams in which I smuggled fuzzy creatures into my room and kept them as pets.


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

cosmicslop said:


> I've been watching Lisa Eldridge's videos and just want her to do my makeup.


Haha, I wouldn't mind that either! She's so amazing!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Getting one very soon, i can't wait!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceEmoKid said:


> I just want a little pet rat to keep in my coat pocket and walk around and stick my hand in and pet him when I'm feeling sad or lonely or anxious. He could crawl on my shoulders and be head navigator or nuzzle up to my neck and stuffs :3 Reaaaally want a warm blooded critter to keep me company. So much that I've actually had quite a few dreams in which I smuggled fuzzy creatures into my room and kept them as pets.


Awww, rats are adorable. ^_^ I know how you feel about that.  I think having a pet would make me less anxious, too.

Haha, that reminds me.  The last two dreams I had were about cats.  It's definitely a sign that I need to get one. It would make me happy.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

i want this exact one i hope its not hard to find..


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

What !! No Vaginas..... This thread is a tease !!


----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

Soon I'll own Metroplex...


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

new combat boots my old ones are old

















So i can pretend i'm Gordon Freeman :teeth


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My own apartment. Actually, I want a house just so I have my own garage, but really I need to move out.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

deadly duo


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I want this dress so bad. I need a job.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haven't had one of these in like 4 years, looks so good!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^ but any illustrative (preferably, baggy) top (that I like) will do.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

\

Two if these please..... 4 grand


----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Vuldoc said:


>


Falcon NW does make some sweet rigs.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> Haven't had one of these in like 4 years, looks so good!


what the hell is that.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Noll said:


> what the hell is that.


A PBJ sammich without the crust.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## alieneyed (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

silk screen printer


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

I *need* my license.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

CWe said:


>


Dear god....


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Lids (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> I want that. A banana and a tape measure.


:lol :lol :lol


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just ran out of it tonight.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

My macbook is lonely.










Bracelet tattoo










Leather cuff bracelet










cannon flash


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Noll said:


> what the hell is that.


These are the best! ugh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Season 2 and 3 of The Walking Dead. I never buy shows or movies except I did go through a movie buying phase a couple of years ago. This show is a must to add to my collection.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

Man, I did not think it was going to be this big. The word is LOVE and I want that.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Well that was a bigger picture than i thought -________-


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

A girl. Tehehe.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I want a cake similar to this for my birthday next month.


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

I REALLY want an old steel "tanker" desk like this...










I love those things... I saw one in a thrift store a while back, but I didn't buy it. And I've been kicking myself for it ever since.


----------



## rotten (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

bananamango said:


>


Yes, please!


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Books.Then i can die happy.


----------



## whywolves (Apr 11, 2013)

These are soles that you attach to your shoes that leaves a trail of animal footprints. They make a lot of different types like bears, wolverines, rabbits, deer, etc., but I still haven't found out where to buy them :stu


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

A boyfriend I could at least hug or kiss


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

Derailing said:


> A boyfriend I could at least hug or kiss


Awe ! I thought you had a bf?

I imagine this would feel like being in a big bowl of soup


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


>


i've decided against going for the desktop for now and want the falcon drx
seriously i'm going to get a job just to save up money for this.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

An HTC One!


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

yukikodunkzone said:


> Awe ! I thought you had a bf?


Well long story short, it was a long distance relationship that didn't work out


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## AlwaysPissedOffCrew (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Hope the pictures aren't too big :/


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

i miss my dog


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a bottle of soco and 20 lucky strike. heres some generic cool,hipstery instagramed pictures of them


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## aaa120 (Jul 16, 2013)

I want this _so_ badly...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This cape is cute. Fall attire is the best.

















I would also like to live here. Someday.


----------



## MkMiku (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Barelybreathing (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I want his entire discography.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i've already posted cigs and soco and now I have decided I want this also to go with it;










and some high quality weed would be nice too.


----------



## Outofmycomfortzone (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## p90powa (Sep 24, 2013)

http://recruiterpoet.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/life2.gif


----------



## p90powa (Sep 24, 2013)

p90powa said:


> http://recruiterpoet.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/life2.gif


Sorry for the double post. Not familiar on how to post images on here or edit posts :/ I will try the thing since it works on other forums. If not, I won't post a third time. Sorry.

[IMG]http://recruiterpoet.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/life2.gif


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

@sepiroth
whoa you need to seek help...

..can i offer you a flamethrower? xP


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

Best get seat belts for your eyes people!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want Hearst Castle's Neptune pool in my backyard. I could never imagine being so rich you could be so shamelessly extravagant.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A new game, picking it up tonight....


----------



## belle102 (Jul 7, 2013)

a cuddly blankie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't care how cheesy this is. I want this more than anything in the world.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

In that order.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Gotta save up


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

This is not a picture but there is no thread for vids... so






I especially need these shoes from the show(not that I can afford them)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

feels said:


> Gotta save up


i've always wanted one of those too for field recordings. the zoom h4n is great little piece of kit. figured it would help for my music making. never been able to afford one though.
:/


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Almost perfect. That bed needs to be more comfy.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want hair curlers


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

I want the hot tub AND him c;


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I just really want a cat that'll look at the snow with me at the window.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

A cheetah


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

This. Always this.










edit: v, too. Keep noticing couples being all cutesy. I'd like that, I think.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

I don't normally buy CDs, but this is definitely one I want (badly)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

mmmm


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

They're almost here


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

To be at one with the beauty in nature.
To be at one with love.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Flowery hairpins








pet kitty ^_^


----------



## James Odenbach (Oct 12, 2013)

This will be my house in 10 years


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

This feeling.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Russian 7N1 Sniper ammunition for my rifle. I had 20 rounds of this stuff at one point and it's wicked.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

a stupidly enormous (bordering obsessive) retro game collection.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

These are so sweet...peoples' wishes...


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Ahem.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

preferably together


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

This Beard.


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

A small apartment of my own would be heavenly.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

lisbeth said:


> Ahem.


I want his facial hair


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> Ahem.


Hehe I saw that on tumblr and I agreeee


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A new pair of headphones for my computer(s).


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

It's all almost $600, which I guess is a great deal for this little bundle...if, ya know, you have money to spare. :b It would take a little while to save up enough to get, but I think I want it bad enough to try. I just hope it's worth it.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

i wants orangey perfume









or jasmine


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

feels said:


> It's all almost $600, which I guess is a great deal for this little bundle...if, ya know, you have money to spare. :b It would take a little while to save up enough to get, but I think I want it bad enough to try. I just hope it's worth it.


that looks wicked!


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Quo Vadis (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know why i can't even play guitar that well i just want it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Couldn't find a pic, got lazy, so this cool antique


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

33' Procomp Mudterrains









Bulgarian AK-74









About 1000 rounds of this for my Mosin.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

hammerfast said:


>












so.. we all gonna pretend like that didnt just happen.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

^ wtf....


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

hammerfast said:


>


:um:sus:afr


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

Elad said:


> so.. we all gonna pretend like that didnt just happen.


maybe he wants his own kids? odd picture though,seeing as they look naked lol.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

kind of want hipster glasses. :b


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Elad said:


> so.. we all gonna pretend like that didnt just happen.


----------



## fizamalik (Oct 31, 2013)

It is very good Pics collations.I like it. keep continue.............. thanks​


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

About this much. :yes :wink


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

hammerfast said:


>


er, wut de fook.

PEDOPHILE ALERT?

:sus:um:afr


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice house









Rap4 P226 Semi Automatic Paintball Pistol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really, really, really want a model train set.  Buying a whole set would be expensive, though. :/


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ I want to hangout with markie mark for a day


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

The last puzzle piece.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I want a custom made 2014 deluxe edition with leather seats and BOSE sound system, although insuring this thing may be problematic.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Not like a whole plate of these, just like 10. I kidding, more like 3 or 4. No, three.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Just this^

I don't give a sh*t about material things. I need relief from my pain.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

cat


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Meh


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

........or a friendly elephant either is good....


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Subies are the only imports I like and I hope to own one, one of of these days.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)

The man and the dog.










and also some of these:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

pachirisu said:


>


I want that too. :lol


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

One day....one day... T__T


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Food in general:


















This guy who I like a lot:


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

:yes

Can you tell I'm hungry? :yes


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

pachirisu said:


>


oh noooo this made me laugh because I couldn't figure out what it was she was kissing, ahaha :lol (I thought his upside-down chin was a big nose)
yes, that is an upside-down face :yes 
(heehee)

I want:








hungryy


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

pachirisu said:


> lmao!! That's all I can see now ...


Haha seee!!! All it needs is a pair of sunglasses :b


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

pachirisu said:


> lmao!! That's all I can see now ...


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I miss my dog.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

extraterrestrial life found in my lifetime even if microbial (but preferably like that cat up there ^. if that thought alone isn't awe inspiring to you, you are dead inside and should give yourself up to biologists for them conduct experiments on how you still manage to function.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Yup, I really believe there are cats in hamburgers floating in outer space, just like the dogs in hotdogs floating under the ocean.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I miss my dog.


Me too. :/


----------



## Ammmy (Oct 16, 2013)

psst santa.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

CharmedOne said:


> Me too. :/


I think I just saw heaven.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> I think I just saw heaven.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Whatever people without SA feel like, I'd post a pic of that, but until I can find that pic here's something else.










I'd take a lifetime of SA if I got a lifetime supply of Wholly Guacamole.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

*







*

:mushy


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I _kind _of really really want to do this...


----------



## Younique (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

cuppycake said:


>


D'awwww!


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I need this in my mouth.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

maybe these


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Why yes.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Owl necklace. I never want jewelry but I'm thinking about wearing necklaces now. I really want an owl necklace. *__*


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Pretty Black Heels


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want this outfit~ 








I'll wear the suit when I'm feeling professional and powerful... I'll wear the hat when I want to pretend to be a captain :yes


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

PINK WIG! <3









^Let me be youuuuuu~~

...I want lots of things today :b


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Raphael200 said:


>


Damn, son. Just...DAYUM


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:]


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

cmed said:


> :]


Awwwwwwww how cute:yes.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Damn, son. Just...DAYUM


Dayum indeed!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Some wooden wind chimes.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

The biggest, fluffiest, most comfortable bed ever









this one looks really nice too


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

those braids are gorgeous.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want dis


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Always wanted one.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

bellejar said:


> Looong socks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beeeest. I wear these most days. I'm wearing them right now. Warmer than tights and much more fun.

I tend to buy mine from Tesco and ASOS, but I think H&M sells them too.










Right now, these images just speak to me.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

or


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

That puppy. Although the toy is pretty cool (and fitting) too


----------



## theoddone (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## Selene (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Swtlduckie (Nov 18, 2013)

I want this sweater, uber cute.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A Semi-Hollowbody Guitar


----------



## crazyj77 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

This sweater


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

wanttt <333


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

You _will_ be mine. My precious. :heart


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


> You _will_ be mine. My precious. :heart


That is an awesome dress!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> That is an awesome dress!


:yes


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Canadian Brotha said:


> That is an awesome bod!


Corrected.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

I'd love to be laying on that bench atm, looking up at the stars. Peaceful.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

one of these please


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

scarpia said:


> Corrected.


As far as I can see only awesome bods would fit in that dress, lol


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I wanna talk to Sampson


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Paul Reed Smith SE Opeth guitar.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

A time machine, precisely.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

i've decided I want a green army style jacket, yet I can't find a specific one I really like yet. maybe i'll get an army surplus one?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

mattmc said:


> This sweater


Fantastic.


----------



## Rocklover639 (Jan 3, 2011)

One day, one day. ^_^


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

A bidet:










srs :yes


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

want to get this tattoo'd on my back for when i get married. twill be epic.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> or


Those women got nothing on Jennifer though


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Kalliber said:


> Those women got nothing on Jennifer though


actually just bought the guitar but I think the women are a little out of my price range anyways.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Stilla said:


>


Me too!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Bawsome said:


> want to get this tattoo'd on my back for when i get married. twill be epic.


What is this I don't even.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

probably offline said:


> Fantastic.


It's from a movie called Spellbound (2011). If you can believe it, the movie is every bit as good as the sweater. :boogie


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want sock garters



















and thigh garters










Also, I love when guys wear sock garters with oxfords and shorts. uguguguguu


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I want sock garters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hot damn those are damn hot.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> A time machine, precisely.


But the only thing that can generate 1.21 giggawats of power is a bolt of lightening!

What??

a BOLT OF LIGHTENING!!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

BelowtheCurrent said:


> A time machine, precisely.


Those doors are perfect. I sometimes have to use my legs (closed) to open car doors fr the outside.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

lisbeth said:


>


is that veggies and ice cream?


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

lifelikeahole said:


> is that veggies and ice cream?


It's green tea flavoured ice cream. Where are you seeing the vegetables?


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> It's green tea flavoured ice cream. Where are you seeing the vegetables?


sorry i meant veggie flavored. I don't believe I have my head screwed on straight atm. Sounds delicious though.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

nom nom nom


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nigiri Zushi 









Rainbow Roll









Alaskan Sushi Roll


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2015 Ford Mustang S550 5.0 GT


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Citrine said:


> nom nom nom





lisbeth said:


>





Ckg2011 said:


> Nigiri Zushi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh goddddd *drool*


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

So i can reed good


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

fluffy kitty and some pizza <3


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing much just the Earth.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Elevator Bed.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

USAC Midget Race Car.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Miyabi Japanese Onion Soup.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Including the girl who could weld 8)


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

I want cheese cake.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Mazda Rx-8. I'm hoping to buy one when I start school next year. It'll be faster and more efficient than my truck.


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Just an imitation for exhibition, I dislike real weapons.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

Mark Wahlberg's home gym


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## ytre443 (Dec 13, 2013)

ShyGirl123 said:


> I would post a pic, but I took an arrow to the knee!
> 
> No but seriously I want that tatoo!


Skyrim my favorite!!! It is more than a game.....


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

I want this in my belly.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Blushy said:


> I want this in my belly.


What is that, ice cream with pepperoni?


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Nunuc said:


> What is that, ice cream with pepperoni?


It's a piece of pizza rolled up like a ice cream cone. I'm drooling.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dat shirt.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

A miniature cactus.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Come on Valve I've been waiting for over 7 years!!!!!!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I want my a** to be planted upon the drivers seat of this Skyline.

I believe it comes with 2 factory installed p*ssy magnets if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to switch places with this guy.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I want my a** to be planted upon the drivers seat of this Skyline.
> 
> I believe it comes with 2 factory installed p*ssy magnets if I'm not mistaken.


That is a kick *** car :mushy. Why does the car have the word bacon on it? :con


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

h00dz said:


> Why does the car have the word bacon on it? :con


Because why the ***** not?

There is a customer that frequents our store who drives an R34. I nearly nut myself when I hear it take off.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

A 710-2 (M390 blade). It's like my 707-1201's big brother. Too bad they're very hard to come by... Will probably have to just get used to my 581, but the 710s are so nice (also lighter, thinner, and no assist so it won't scare people as much).


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Notus said:


> A miniature cactus.


Cool! I love succulents!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Icky sticky.


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

I want pugs and spooning ^-^


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

h00dz said:


>


Me too :/


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This baby


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)




----------



## TigerWithScarf (Dec 19, 2013)




----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

AlwaysImagining said:


>


same here bro


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Hush7 said:


>


This looks so nice, haha.


----------



## TigerWithScarf (Dec 19, 2013)

I've done that, it is nice


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TigerWithScarf said:


> I've done that, it is nice


Aww, lucky you


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't know what this is, but I want it.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

if only jellybeans actually worked as happy pills...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

My avatar needs antlers.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Ricardomg93 (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Derailing said:


> same here bro


:hug

Here, let's have some


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Modern decorating/Minimalism for my first place.

I just a slight decorgasm.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i'm hungry and i want something greasy.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

Yes, I'm a geek. :blush


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

:yes​


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I want both the assault rifle and her.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

BlueWeepingRose said:


> :yes​


:fall&#8230;.stop I'm drooling! haha


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Sleep.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Been shopping for this for the past few days. I keep getting outbid lol


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

a 1968 mustang fast back but I wont ever get one unless I win the lottery or get a better job but I think I have a higher chance of winning the lottery then getting a better job http://www.ponysite.de/42768blackgoldside.jpg


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

AlwaysImagining said:


> :hug
> 
> Here, let's have some


thank you


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Derailing said:


> thank you


Haha you're welcome! Thanks for the kiss :kiss
Oh and happy holidays! ^_^


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

Vuldoc said:


> i'm hungry and i want something greasy.


I miss In-N-Out. #1, animal style with regular spread, fries well, no spread. Mmm.



Tokztero said:


> I want both the assault rifle and her.


Is that even an assault rifle? Looks semi-auto. Bonus for the suppressor. NFA licensing is so expensive.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

from my family in regards to my mental health among other things.


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I need more of this...


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

Notus said:


> I need more of this...


don't we all?


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

A new car (with good gas mileage) in general, my 92 civic feels like it's falling apart now.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

in the spring ^_^ I'd like to smell like lilacs~


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ooolala


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

i want to dance the waltz


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> i want to dance the waltz


May I have this dance?~


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

cuppy said:


> May I have this dance?~


 It will be my pleasure to dance with you. We will dance into the night!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

To be a kid again playing in a fort


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hammock:


----------



## Kydee (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

skygazing, holding hands, smiling...


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

cool pants


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> Not this model exactly but a DSLR is what I want


Still want it.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## LoneCat (Jul 18, 2013)

a girl can dream


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

ravens said:


>


omg taters!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Ineko said:


> omg taters!!!


Too bad I don't have any.:cry


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

ravens said:


> Too bad I don't have any.:cry


 tease!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

TenYears said:


>


Me too. Except I'm a pipe or vaporizer guy myself


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

A new pair of Levi's 501 jeans


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Ohhhh Yesss :clap










I need new ones&#8230;my buddies dog got one and left it outside for the night and now it's all dirty and smelly.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't normally say this, but I really _really_ want some chocolate!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

someone alert me when this jacket goes on sale.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Can he be mine now?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

cuppy said:


> I don't normally say this, but I really _really_ want some chocolate!


After seeing this pic, I now suddenly want some chocolate too!


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thedood said:


> After seeing this pic, I now suddenly want some chocolate too!


There's supposed to be a HUGE chocolate sale in a little over a month!!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

cuppy said:


> There's supposed to be a HUGE chocolate sale in a little over a month!!


Do they come in heart-shaped boxes by any chance?


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Long hair


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Thedood said:


> Do they come in heart-shaped boxes by any chance?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Canadian Brotha said:


>


Only brand I'll buy.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Monsieur (Apr 26, 2011)

Some clarity in life would be nice.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

a Denim jacket so I can make a kutte


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I want to be able to do this:










And I want this:


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to wear a crown of roses.


----------



## Auld Crabbit (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

A fan base.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

h00dz said:


> A fan base.


Can I be a fan? 

I want to read a good book with hot tea near a fireplace...









With a wittle kitty curled up on my shoulder


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

cuppy said:


> Can I be a fan?
> 
> I want to read a good book with hot tea near a fireplace...
> 
> ...


I would love you to be a fan, but it seems that you dont like my music, but if you still wanna be a fan i;ll take it! :heart


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I want them (Ariana & Elizabeth) to stay this happy. And for everyone else to arrive to this level of happy.


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This couch:


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Clu's outfit from TRON ^_^


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Still a day away


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


>


I want to have this in^ a cabin like below somewhere in a Scandinavian forest while I listen to gloomy music day in day out.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

Better than sex.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Better than sex.


It saddens me that my SLI 680's are already in the dust by the next generation of cards


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

To not be alone in my decay.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:cry Metabolism why you so slow?

(Probably doesn't help that I eat so much either)


----------



## lampshadesonfire (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

this chihuahua <3


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's a gif instead

Elliptigo


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Here's a gif instead
> 
> Elliptigo


That looks fun! I've been dying for a bike since my last one got stolen a few years ago lol but maybe I should get one of those


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I had my first experience last week driving a WRX. Now I want a Subaru badly. Like very badly.


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## apedosmil (Feb 20, 2014)

You guys got me hungry, so....


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I would happily trade a six figure job in a big city, for the freedom to explore the world going wherever I want. What's the point of money when you are stuck living the same routine every day?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## princesscreep (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want a passion in life.









And true love that lasts forever ^_^









And look at these snails! adorable! (not that I want them, just thought they were cute, haha )


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

View attachment 38594


And I'd be outta here


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

One can dream, right?


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

To have someone hold me and tell me it's okay when I'm scared.

Had a nightmare last night. There were these serial killers that somehow were able to regenerate. I decapitated one before it could but it made me miserable doing it. ;_;


----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Pearson99 (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

With all my heart.


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

+










( Mario Kart 8 )


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

To grow a pair of balls and talk to this girl I have a crush on...........I haven't talked to a girl for 6 months since the last time I screwed up a relationship....so I grew into the habit of avoiding that specific girl and soon it became all girls.....whenever I see a girl I find attractive or have a crush on I just avoid them and go off in another direction it sucks I hate it


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

Dissonance said:


>


That's so beautifully vibrant <3










Madotsuki from Yume Nikki c:


----------



## Awkwardd (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Citrine said:


>


Whoah whoah whoah! What is that!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

cuppy said:


> Whoah whoah whoah! What is that!


It's a self inflating cup sleeve. Although, I think this one might be more of an experimental one. Not sure how it really works though.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

an imagination. I lost mine a long time ago and I want it back.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't judge me. I'm hungry, and avocados are always welcome in my tummy.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Citrine said:


> It's a self inflating cup sleeve. Although, I think this one might be more of an experimental one. Not sure how it really works though.


Now I want one, too! 


AceEmoKid said:


> Don't judge me. I'm hungry, and avocados are always welcome in my tummy.


'
Judge you? Those look so good.

I want this:


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

housebunny said:


> Now I want one, too!
> '
> Judge you? Those look so good.
> 
> I want this:


Trey Kinky


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:fall


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

pavane ivy said:


>


Awww.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

mattmc said:


> Awww.


Will & Sonny! <3 Love that show 










I need a hug </3 Kitties though <3


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## CEB32 (Mar 6, 2014)

The obvious one









The not so obvious one









and a house right here


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

pavane ivy said:


>


Awww me too :love2


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I know it's too much to ask but it'd be nice to receive the level of affection given too hedgehogs.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

The coat, the bag, the shoes... yeah this basically has "me" written all over it.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

probably offline said:


> The coat, the bag, the shoes... yeah this basically has "me" written all over it.


The Black Widow! :boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

More than anything


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Wulfgar (Aug 23, 2013)

I want the Biltmore Estate and all the land surrounding it...and I would NEVER give tours.

anyway, ideally I wouldnt have a job either and there would just be servants who took care of upkeep around the property..and fine women in french maid outfits would cook all my meals...basically all I would do is run around all day wearing a cape and other 18th century clothing. ....and I would drink heavily.

also I would wear a gold crown...just for the fvck of it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Okhrana said:


> all we have is vanilla ice cream uke












we only have vanilla too :cry


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

BenQ XL2720Z


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

But first I'd need the system :b


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

thisss

edit: wait, i don't want the avocado stuff. The rest looks good


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

My kind of home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

cuppy said:


> thisss
> 
> edit: wait, i don't want the avocado stuff. The rest looks good


You can't really taste it. It's good for you, though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## FleaFly87 (Apr 8, 2014)

This beauty of a guitar!!!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't afford them gas piston ARs tho. I'm on dat direct impingement budget.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

lots of nutmeg to grind up.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

(I want to sing good )


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Huh. So that's what unground nutmeg looks like.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

i could make wicked sweet posts on sas from this kind of setup


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> lots of nutmeg to grind up.





cuppy said:


> (I want to sing good )





Spindrift said:


> Huh. So that's what unground nutmeg looks like.


These posts made me LOL xD Thank you :clap



cmed said:


> i could make wicked sweet posts on sas from this kind of setup


I agree, I need a roomy desk especially cause I need a space for drawing, my notebooks, my radio, my speakers, etc. it's all very cluttered right now haha :|


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

[/URL]

this but its not swimming weather yet so its not urgent. and eventually these shorts. i had to sell my other shorts because they were too big.








[/URL]


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Something like this... *sigh*


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

If only I wasn't poor ;0;


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

this looks so familiar. like i've seen it in a stopmotion film recently. hmmmmmmmm. anyway it's hella cute and i want to buy/make one and cuddle it in bed at night.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Being self-employed


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Junimoon11 (Mar 17, 2014)

can i just have this...please?


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

a 1968 mustang fastback gt 390
and a shelby ac cobra with the 427 and 30k just to finsh my xe falcon project


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...FF3B8800B86D576150C9EDEE98C7D&selectedIndex=1

One day... One day...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

shortcake said:


> If only I wasn't poor ;0;


Perfect. I have a similar pair but I love that the wedge doesn't extend to the front(if you know what I mean). They look so old-fashioned and lovely.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I want to be done with all this work. I really, really do.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Rich Arab Sheikh:


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I already have a 3DS XL, but this one looks fantastic. Mine's blue.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

omg i'd do anything to have this ^^


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

To be ripped like this









And to be able to be in a relationship with someone like this


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A trim saw for stone


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

:nw


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Its all I ever dream of...


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## snubs (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

this perfume smells amazing


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Get hyped people!!!!!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ oh my gosh. Me too!! Looks badass . Too long of a wait though :b


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Ally said:


> ^ oh my gosh. Me too!! Looks badass . Too long of a wait though :b


May 30th will be here sooner then you know it...I hope lol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A clean house


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To live within a days trip driving distance of an ocean


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Money !!!!!!!!*

*MONEY !!!*

:clap:yes:boogie:rofl:lol:heart:banana


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Lonelyguy111 said:


> *MONEY !!!*
> 
> :clap:yes:boogie:rofl:lol:heart:banana


Its not even a case of want, its a case of actually needing money.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> Its not even a case of want, its a case of actually needing money.


True, I'll take the money though


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I want love!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't know the slightest who/what this person is, I was google image searching and thought to myself, "yeah, somebody like that would do"...


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know what a picture of "summer break" or "being done with this nightmarish class" would look like....but that is what I want. I want to be DONE!


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Akira hoodie. Restock now.


----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

They're hard to get here and overpriced.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Shortcut keyboard for Illustrator. Awesome.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^who doesn't want that 

As for me..


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> That reminded me of something I want:


OMG! :lol Frightening!


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

$10k to stay in this underwater suite in the Maldives.





































I'll make it here one day.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

calichick said:


> $10k to stay in this underwater suite in the Maldives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It suits you..... its decadent, pretentious and oh so you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

tannasg said:


>


It suits you..... its cold, uninviting and oh so you.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like a fun time.


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Hush7 (May 11, 2013)

Someone to do these things with:


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hush7 said:


> Someone to do these things with:


haha i like it


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

A hug  starved of love and affection


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


LMAO! :clap


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Hush7 said:


> Someone to do these things with:


That.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I never knew that I needed an Hannibal Lecter purse. Until now.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Need


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

do any of you remember this cartoon from mtv. i found out the creator is selling dvds of the show. i need to own it.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I want babies. I'm fertile and ripe and I think I'd be a great mother. I have that nurturing instinct.

Sigh, only to find a man.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

These shorts


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

This


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Laughter, smiles.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd love to have Superman's powers. Life would be awesome.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I think she's wearing a bomber. I always wonder where to buy decent bomber jackets for girls. She looks pretty petite too. Just thinking about getting the smallest men's size bomber still sounds too big for me.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Just because, you know!?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> This


 Why do you want a word on your chin?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

And most importantly..








Sorry for the long post.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To be sleeping


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

ByStorm said:


>


Same!!!



WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do you want a word on your chin?


 LOL :b


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

GIMME MEH TOYS!!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

my phone D:
Sent it in for repairs and has yet to come back


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2014 GT Bikes Stay Strong Race Bike.​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

1965 Schwinn Stingray​







1966 Schwinn Fastback​


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Nanorell8 said:


> GIMME MEH TOYS!!


that's just too cute! ^_^


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

Anathema "Distant Satellites" deluxe edition. I preordered this already just waiting for it to arrive which idk when the estimate date is. it's still in packing..


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

An Avatar birthday


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish life was this simple.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, I'm feening for some lip stick! I can't wait to go to cvs and walgreens tomorrow. :boogie


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to be


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

SociallyAnxiousGamer said:


>


Not going to happen. People like us will be alone for our entire lives.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> I want to be


normal is boring


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Stray Bullet said:


> normal is boring


Normal means I'm not a ****ing loser freak


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

and this expertly drawn wikihow drawing.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Cuddling.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

mezzoforte said:


>


Her shorts, body or the blinds?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Her shorts, body or the blinds?


Her undies, lol. Although she does have amazing legs. :yes


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Best limited edition ever.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This dress/top. It will be mine~


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> This dress/top. It will be mine~


hehe.. it will? 

btw like the shoes/boots:yes ..sorry, my female dress/clothing terminology dictionary is still mostly empty.. but when i get girlfriend...

whoa this pic is good !


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hush7 said:


> Omg, this is too cute! I need a baby koala to hug my leg.


awwwwwwwwwwwwww..... my heart melted just rite now:mushy


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to dive with a Great White shark​


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

More leg hair.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ Is that you? I thought you were black...


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

This dress. So tempted to get it. Very affordable. But I don't have the tan for it.

Actually I just want this model's whole look. That hair tho.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmmmm.....nope, I want for nothing apparently


----------



## Gamaur (Jul 10, 2014)

Schmosby said:


> Hmmmm.....nope, I want for nothing apparently


False. I'm pretty sure you want some *chocolate brownie pancakes*:


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Gamaur said:


> False. I'm pretty sure you want some *chocolate brownie pancakes*


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Zelda keychain


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I'm really craving some Olive Garden right now


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Mr Reese said:


>


I've already got that , it's not Alienware(Dell) , but it's pretty alien where i live , it's an i-7, with 16 GB ram s and a R9 270x ! GPU , SSDs too , 3 of them infact , all i lack is a low ping internet connection  !!!


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

the thought of playing in these is enough to cure ed

the price tag is enough to buy your own team of little malaysians to make them

little extra to dry clean out the blood sweat and tears too, tho they just ad to the authenticity of nike products imo


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Stiletto nails.

These look like they could cause major damage.


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

This beautiful shrine


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

Kitty tights!
I probably wouldn't even wear them XD


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

vanillabeanplease said:


> Kitty tights!
> I probably wouldn't even wear them XD


Those are so cute! I want some too.


----------



## Joanna96 (Jul 28, 2014)

I want her body. She's perfect.


----------



## Espirito (Feb 17, 2014)

*Nissan GT-R*


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Curtains. I could use some curtains in here to make this place look extra nice, but that means I'd have to measure the windows, then go to the store and buy them, then hang them. It's a whole thing. It's easier to just daydream about it.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm on the quest to find a cute romper that will suit my body type, and I actually think this one might. Plus I think it would look good on my skin color, which is similar to the model's.












lisbeth said:


> This dress. So tempted to get it. Very affordable. But I don't have the tan for it.
> 
> Actually I just want this model's whole look. That hair tho.


I just saw this now, but this is really cute!


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm on the quest to find a cute romper that will suit my body type, and I actually think this one might. Plus I think it would look good on my skin color, which is similar to the model's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that playsuit! The white roses and the leaves look really cute and classy. I think it'd look great on you.

I am so torn about whether or not I should get it! It's only £25 with a student discount, but that's only cheap if you'd wear it and I don't know when I'll next go anywhere it'd be appropriate...


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I'm on the quest to find a cute romper that will suit my body type, and I actually think this one might. Plus I think it would look good on my skin color, which is similar to the model's.


Ooooooh, I agree. This is so cute! >< Bet it'd look really nice on ya.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

lisbeth said:


>


I want this skirt so baaaad but it's £40 and with that in mind I really shouldn't. The thick texturey fabric would be so nice in winter and it has pleats and zips and checks which are like my three favourite things but I really shouldn't. Most of my wardrobe is reddish tones and I have no idea what even goes with blue.



















And a really big, thick checked scarf.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Not especially this one but just a new PC in general :love2


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I WANT A TABLET NOW NOW NOW!!!!










THEN MY LIFE WILL BE COMPLETED! LOL ^_^

I wonder if you can do music and video editing on that, ?

Or 3D computer graphics designing ^_^ ^_^ ^_^

PlZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I want a new laptop and flat screen, With a smart phone and tablet,

Then I'd be complete, The pictures were to big ^_^,

That would be a good setup, Then I'd have 4 things I could be, Multitasking with well reading books, That should hopefully keep my mind stimulated and entertained,


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Seriously, who wouldn't want that kitten?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

^I want that too.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

housebunny said:


> ^I want that too.


Yay monitor lizard. Not sure on the species though. Is it a crocodile monitor?










A workshop / art studio


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

This sexy beast.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

slyfox said:


> Yay monitor lizard. Not sure on the species though. Is it a crocodile monitor?


I'm not sure. It sure is cute, though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

housebunny said:


> I'm not sure. It sure is cute, though.


Ok. Yeah, I agree  probably has a nasty bite though. Or at least I've heard monitor lizards do.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

TigerWScarf said:


> That looks handy.


But how do you wash it? :eek


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

There's a lot on my wishlist right now: 

a Nutri bullet blender
electric egg beater
yoga mat
a dress
beauty/skin products
a wedding ring

Materialism much


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

slyfox said:


> Yay monitor lizard. Not sure on the species though. Is it a crocodile monitor?
> 
> A workshop / art studio


I love that shop there. the lighting and all the wood. would make me want to create stuff.

I can't figure out how you guys post pics, without putting them into your albums on here. So no pic for me. But I just want a piece of land in the woods, better if it's near a lake. I'd build a house eventually.. but for now just have a trailer- like Mel in Deadly weapon... would be f*(&*(&# lovely


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

DanCan said:


> I love that shop there. the lighting and all the wood. would make me want to create stuff.
> 
> I can't figure out how you guys post pics, without putting them into your albums on here. So no pic for me. But I just want a piece of land in the woods, better if it's near a lake. I'd build a house eventually.. but for now just have a trailer- like Mel in Deadly weapon... would be f*(&*(&# lovely


Yeah would be a nice workshop. I've done woodcarving and woodburning but not much of other types of woodworking. Seems like it's be nice for my other hobbies too though

When I see a picture I right click it and choose copy image location. I then click insert image on the posting screen. I should be farther down on the same line of buttons that lets you bold your text, etc. A pop up comes up and I past the image location when it asks for the url. I have a problem with finding images that aren't too big. Haven't been able to figure out how to resize them this way.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This type of dish has been tempting me but I don't live anywhere near London and Eels aren't readily available here for the pie. Honestly think I'd prefer the pie with another meat(beef, chicken, etc) than Eel but the green sauce is made from the Eel broth and parsley. Probably could substitute another fish for the broth. Not sure if I'd like it because I'm used to brown and chicken gravy on potatoes.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I want three monitors...
I want huge computing power...
Pleeeeeeease!!!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

DanielTheFreak said:


> Not especially this one but just a new PC in general :love2


:hug


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Forget about the PC
Give me these


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

these strappy sandals from Schutz with a little tiny mini skirt and a fitted blazer










not for the timid girl...


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I really, *really*, _really_, really want a quadrocopter.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

calichick said:


> these strappy sandals from Schutz with a little tiny mini skirt and a fitted blazer


Omigod. I want those, need those. But they're probably around 300 huh. #suckstobepoor .


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

coeur_brise said:


> Omigod. I want those, need those. But they're probably around 300 huh. #suckstobepoor .


They aren't too bad. $200 a pop.

Now the day I can afford THESE, is when my heart will be content


















































































I just want one pair Santa. I'll be extra nice. Well, who am I kidding. I'll be a little more nice. :lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Cuddling reduces stress and anxiety, releases oxytocin to alleviate pain, and gives a sense of security.

One sleep-aid I miss being addicted to.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

*fitness chick*










*if only the 3D Printer could make one of them*:idea


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*Chocoloate-covered pretzels and sushi*


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I luxury apartment on the beach in San Diego.










BMW M3 E92


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

@cuppy

I'm glad I already had dinner or else I would've died of hunger seeing that sushi.. wanting sushi but not having it is really a form of torture. but maybe i can get some this week later.

here's more for you with some sashimi on the side.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

cosmicslop said:


> @*cuppy*
> here's more for you with some sashimi on the side.


I will meditate on this beauty. This is sheer art in the form of food.

something I want... it's a bit much to ask for but:


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

@cosmicslop mmmmm  I haven't had sushi in over a year, but I'm just really stingy with my money, haha.

@coeur_brise aww, I want that too :3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To pit fire some pottery. Also wish I had somewhere to actually dig a pit instead of having to use an old grill


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

@woafy how many hairballs does it fire per minute?


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

slyfox said:


> @woafy how many hairballs does it fire per minute?


3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ not bad


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

lol

Not as extravagant as everything else on here, but we have none in the fridge currently.

edit: I got it.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't post a picture of this but I would like a second chance with a girl I'm pretty sure I screwed up with, or if I didn't screw up in her opinion, I would love a sign or something that let's me know this.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

or a kitty snuggle


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I want need to see Tom Waits live before he retires or dies. He rarely performs these days other than randomly announcing a few shows at some unknown location in a calendar year. Most of his audience all over the world has to travel to him. Of course, if they're lucky enough to get tickets before everyone else. It would be an honor seeing him and all his eccentricities. I would be so starstruck.

:cry He's getting old.

He should start doing shows near his home, since I'm kind of close to there. I don't want to be flying to Romania or something like that. (no disrespect to Romania)


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*2015 Ducati Scrambler 803cc​*


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

To be able to figure out what the heck this chick in my class is thinking. Everything she does confuses me even more.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Okhrana said:


> Not this one exactly. someone convince me for or against getting one (price wise and speed vs a regular hdd)


That SSD is way too old judging by its IDE port and word "flash" on it , but any way i have SSD's on my computer , two Corsair and one Kingston , i wouldn't hesitate giving them to you if you were near me , my acquaintance , and if i was really into you , i'm no **** but a friendly hug from a friend could improve morale  anyway SSDs aren't much expensive these days , there are also Hybrid hard drives that are both SSDs and magnetic


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

This cereal was everywhere in August! But now that it's actually October and I'd want to buy some it's nowhere to be found!


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

A dick or a better toy


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*What I Want*

*My wants are very simple and could be solved by getting these:*


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

sas111 said:


> A dick or a better toy


Do you mean what I think you mean


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

Or


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

No I mean...










And that fitted in my mansion


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

a hug.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

They're expensive  I already have Box 1


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

One of these


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aella said:


> I'm inloveee with this, I just have to track one down!!!


 I so want that. I am so jelly of who has that. :yes


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

This would be really nice








Especially with this 2015 Subaru Impreza WRX-Limited parked in the drive way. :yes


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Distinctive Temptations (Oct 18, 2014)

This monitor


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*"With a whole lotta ketchup"*


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


If that blocked noise I'd be interested too. Didn't seem like it when I looked it up, but maybe I misunderstood


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Okhrana said:


> Undecided on type of bow.


I have a compound bow that I used for bowfishing years ago. I worry about using it now for target practice because it has set out in a garage for over a decade. I would probably want to try a long bow or recurve if I took up shooting targets again. I don't know a ton about bows though. Have fun with whatever you choose.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Something like this







just without the balloons and just focusing on the two people


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A setup for making small glass objects(lampworking)


----------



## Dregs (Oct 23, 2014)

^ I would love one of those to . Glass sculptures are very interesting .


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

One of these for me please...


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yup


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Romanian PSL-54C. These things keep getting harder to find and more expensive though.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

MMMMM.

Paired with a good movie and a snuggle buddy. :b


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Didymium safety glasses. Seem to all be over $50 










A small kiln for annealing glass


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Glass rods for lampworking


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I wonder how good the fabric is though. It looks really nice for fall/winter.









That coat. That whole outfit. But really, that coat.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Apple crumble with vanilla ice cream. I need it :nw


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to be normal and not have these issues. That will never happen.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

A chromebook, maybe if I had a mobile computer I would not spend all day in my room. 








I was about to sell my favorite headphones to pay for it, but i felt bad and decide to cancel the ebay listing lmao.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Pastel nails and gold jewelry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

New season of Top Gear​


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

(Minus the riot)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*Kills low sodium diets*


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Macaroni and cheese pizza.


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm talking about the grass...


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a dream that I wore tomato stud earrings to work and now I want some. Haven't worn earrings in ages, though. Pretty sure they've closed up by now.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Me too bro. Me too.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Okhrana said:


> I want to make one for my room but it'll be a lot of lumber and hardware (meaning lots of $ to spend) and careful planning. I can't just half*** it and make things up as I go, though that's probably how i'll do it when I get around to making it.


I've always wanted something like that. If I could have like a shelf on top near the bed on the wall and have it all enclosed with higher railings, I would have my computer or a small display up there connected to a laptop so I could watch movies and stuff


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Evo said:


>


atta boy. I played bass in bands from 1977 to 1990. A blonde Fender P bass with black pickguard, a black Steinberger and Guild Starfire in sunburst


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Deep fried chimichangas.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ellethwyn said:


>


Lol I wouldn't wear that in public.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm doing some balayage work on my hair tomorrow..I may or may not post pics some time soon...

obsessed with Iphone screenshots


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Clara Oswald and the TARDIS. Two in one! Ta.









And also one of these (Patagonian Mara), because ... CUTE!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cage diving with large White sharks.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

calichick said:


> I'm doing some balayage work on my hair tomorrow..I may or may not post pics some time soon...
> 
> obsessed with Iphone screenshots


mmm, love the balayage.

I want one of these!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Love RedBubble, but yeah, I also love The Rocketeer, so pulpy. I want this zip-up hoodie so bad. 









This t-shirt, too. It's designed by an artist named Steve Harvey and it's called "Soul..."








I kind of wish the his design was in the poster options, because I'd (also) love that on my wall. Not sure if I'd double for a shirt and a poster, but do want that design my life. Either me or my wall wearing it, whichever.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Isanah (Dec 9, 2014)

Mike81 said:


> I REALLY want an old steel "tanker" desk like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one/


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I think I'm getting this for Christmas.
http://www.amazon.com/Mega-Man-Blue...id=1418097247&sr=8-5&keywords=megaman+t+shirt
Big Mega Man fan, especially the original series. Nowadays it's mostly strong nostalgia, but strong enough for me to want that shirt bad.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Giant bean bag bed/chair thing. :yes


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

My inner nerd is aroused...
http://www.biowarestore.com/accessories/tali-hooded-scarf.html
:eek


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I wanted this...








...and now I have it! I wore it a day ago. It was mostly comfy, but needed to wash it first. Interior needed a bit of softening. I was just in a big hurry to show it off to my therapist and people in the waiting room.  Nobody commented... Please open, sad inside.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> I wanted this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would you get a hoodie like this? People will avoid you even more now.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

jsmith92 said:


> Why would you get a hoodie like this? People will avoid you even more now.


But...it's Walking Dead. Popular thing. I'm being trendy. :um


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> But...it's Walking Dead. Popular thing. I'm being trendy. :um


Oh. I thought it was some creepy thing like the people who wear cat tails and dark creepy shirts and stuff like that. I guess that's better.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)




----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> I wanted this...
> 
> ...and now I have it! I wore it a day ago. It was mostly comfy, but needed to wash it first. Interior needed a bit of softening. I was just in a big hurry to show it off to my therapist and people in the waiting room.  Nobody commented... Please open, sad inside.


"Don't dead, open inside" is how I read that every time. It can't be unseen.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


> "Don't dead, open inside" is how I read that every time. It can't be unseen.


I'll admit, when I first saw that episode and the doors Rick(?) was walking towards, I read it that way at first, too.

Also, what is that a picture of that you're wanting. A lightsaber?!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> I'll admit, when I first saw that episode and the doors Rick(?) was walking towards, I read it that way at first, too.
> 
> Also, what is that a picture of that you're wanting. A lightsaber?!


It's a double edge razor. Feather branded, stainless steel. I already have a straight razor I shave with, but I'd like something the do quick shaves with. Can't use cartridge razors because they tear up my face and give me insane red bumps


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mike Allred sketch prints. Limited to 1 each. The original art pieces before they're colored and printed into the books. There's a few that I want, but just...they're so, so expensive.
Title: Dead Girl. Issue #N /A. Page: #N /A. Featuring: Dead Girl, Ant-Man (Scott Lang), and Dr. Strange.
http://www.gotsuperpowers.com/GalleryPiece.asp?Piece=8593&ArtistId=711&Details=1&From=TDetail&Type=%25&Mag=X%2DStatix+Presents%3A+Dead+Girl

Title: iZombie. Issue: #13 Page: Cover. Featuring: Gwen
http://www.gotsuperpowers.com/Galle...711&Details=1&From=TDetail&Type=%&Mag=iZombie

I do love zombie girls, but it's just a coincidence. I do like many of his original prints, but these two stuck out to me.



GunnyHighway said:


> It's a double edge razor. Feather branded, stainless steel. I already have a straight razor I shave with, but I'd like something the do quick shaves with. Can't use cartridge razors because they tear up my face and give me insane red bumps


Oh, I see it now. And that's cool. My dad used to do straight razor. Think he still has it. Bit rusted, but has it tucked away for sentimentality, I guess. Come to think of it, it might've been a cheap-o straight-razor that the military will hand out if requested. And that's why he kept it. I'll have to ask. But I'm guessing yes, that's the story and reasoning behind him keeping an unusable straight-razor.

I'll stick to my generic, Mach 3 Gillettes. They get the job done for me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

jsmith92 said:


> Oh. I thought it was some creepy thing like the people who wear cat tails and dark creepy shirts and stuff like that. I guess that's better.


I'm one of those people (not with cat tails but yeah I'm a weirdo.) I used to wear a t-shirt that said 'I'm only smiling because they haven't found the bodies yet.' Be afraid.

Nah I just become all purposefully contrary when I see people make comments like this, don't mind me  (wasn't joking about the t-shirt though, I love weird stuff.)










... Anyway. I want my concert tickets. They should have arrived by now. Wheeeere are they??? D:


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Money to pay off all my debt and have a bunch leftover. Nope, I don't want to earn it the way Walter White did :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

TenYears said:


>


For a moment I couldn't decide what I want.. Money? New car? House by the beach? 
But then I saw your post.. I definetley want that.. :/


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

http://barrettjackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Fullsize/Cars/60704/60704_Front_3-4_Web.jpg


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Elov said:


>


Yup.



TenYears said:


>


Yup.



Wren611 said:


> And also one of these (Patagonian Mara), because ... CUTE!


No idea, but I want one! :mum


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

I have no clue how to play either but that wouldn't stop me!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Wildlife Pond. Always wanted to build one for the longest


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

pls


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

If such a thing is even possible for me. I doubt it will ever happen though. No girl I am interested in would ever want to be with such a pathetic freak like me.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

monotonous said:


>


Omg! Me too :love2 I second this times a million

Also


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

This makes me so happy


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

All the stuff in my Amazon cart, 11 tpbs & 1 novel, and all the stuff in MyComicShop's cart, 101 comics, and all the stuff in my RedBubble cart, 3 shirts and a poster (gifts).

Also, this...
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/toy...51044&isbn=849803051044&kpid=849803051044&r=1


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

for him to still be alive :tiptoe


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

http://hd.wallpaperswide.com/thumbs/peace_of_mind-t2.jpg


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

A winning ticket would be nice.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Replica of Billie Joe Armstrong's Blue guitar​







Fender American Standard HSS Stratocaster in Arctic white with a maple fretboard​







Gibson Les Paul Melody Maker in TV yellow with P90's​







Gibson Les Paul Jr. Billie Joe Armstrong Double Cutaway​


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fender Vintage 50's Stratocaster with maple fretboard in surf green​







Gibson SG Standard with P90's in Ebony​


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

All the things in all the carts in all the online stores I'm window shopping at at the moment. Sigh. But I have to post a picture... So... I choose.

This album:





And Eros, the upcoming album, that doesn't have a cover yet. A sample song was released, called smile.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do guitars look like lollipops? :lol

Now I know why I always wanted to snicker when I saw someone with an electric guitar.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a replica. I wouldn't want the burden of The One Ring. Heh.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

To be able to know how it feels to be in love with someone and to have them love you back


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

almost a picture


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Love how old school it looks
Doesn't come in my size though :cry

I've been digging these as well:


----------



## MylesB93 (Feb 25, 2014)

Scottish Fold, genuinely the cutest animal on the planet! They don't even grow!! :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

https://thanley.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/ww24.jpg

No, just that issue. It's holding me back. But ok, yes, Wonder Woman, too.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Can't find a Mara figure like that anywhere. Need one tho


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

feels said:


> Can't find a Mara figure like that anywhere. Need one tho


The thing behind Mara looks like a green, diseased penis that's part xenomporph or The Thing.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Fender American Standard Stratocaster Olympic White Maple Fretboard​







Ibanez NDM3 Noodles Signature Guitar Mustard Yellow​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Avril Lavigne Signature Squier Telecaster​


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Chapman ML-1 CAP-10​


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

So bad :heart


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Such a sexy man.


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

Blue Scout said:


> Such a sexy man.


His nose is crooked and his eyes are off


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Pessoa (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Nilufar (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Should be an easy diy.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2015 Nissan GT-R Nismo​


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Pidge11 (Jan 6, 2013)

:nw


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

I want this bong !!


----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)

I think my dermal is rejecting. Pictured = desired state.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bargeld said:


> http://www.piercingtime.com/images/205/triple-neck-piercing-with-micro-dermals.jpg
> 
> I think my dermal is rejecting. Pictured = desired state.


I sat behind a guy at uni with one and yeah, it was definitely rejecting.

------










I so badly just want to sit in the pouring rain and contemplate life for awhile.


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

jsmith92 said:


> His nose is crooked and his eyes are off


Crooked features for the win!


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Explore beautiful places, including Banff National Park in Alberta, and other places in my home land and perhaps other lands.


----------



## nervousbat (Nov 16, 2014)

Go to a powwow!! I want to immerse myself in one of my favourite cultures. I love native american culture so much.  :clap


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rallycross car.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Andreswright (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

I kinda want these oddly enough :um


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I want to try this dessert.


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

^that nice..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

i am so hungry.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Bigfoot No. 18*


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Doc Brown's DeLorean DMC-12 Time Machine.​*


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

Uhm..


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

really would bake these. link


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Every single Super Pochaco figure known to man. This is one of them


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Hugs. Always hugs.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

penny board.








Need to learn how to ride skateboards first though.


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

take the hint


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

whatever234 said:


> take the hint


It _is _a pretty nice watch...


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

omfg i just pressed ctrl+v because i thought i had copied the url of a cat pic looool WHY CAN YOU NOT DELETE POSTS ON A SOCIAL ANXIETY FORUM


----------



## whatever234 (May 22, 2015)

i just realised that you can actually edit your posts on here but now i just think it's too funny to delete


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

This is one cute bikini.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Vuldoc said:


> penny board.


It's settled, there is absolutely no reason for me to get this especially since I don't know how to ride skateboards but when I have enough money I'm buying it. I think it'll be a perfectly good waste of $120. (I'm sure I'll learn to ride it eventually after I get it).


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Reported.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>





crimeclub said:


> Reported.


You're right; it's a vah-uh-LEH-shun! There's only six of them pancakes. Y'all need SEVEN!


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I wanna rock.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOLDPrince said:


>


 Is it just my imagination or does this look like an insect with wheels?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Yeah, this is kind of pornographic. I would eat those pancakes and make them glad they got eaten. Or. Something.


----------



## Countess (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I want to experience this : /


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Just peace in my life.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot wait until she gets back into town.

I'm going to tell her how much I missed her.

Without saying a word.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

They're sooo cute.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

In other words, I want to feel like I have friends again.

And finger faces too:laugh:


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Micro Apartment. :smile2:


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

A loft bed. :smile2:


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine isn't rated PG, PG-13 or even R.... ><


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i want the dog and the weed


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I miss you. I miss waking up sometimes with you in my bed, and bringing you coffee. I miss wrapping my arms around you. I miss going skinny dipping in the lake with you when no one else was around. I miss your smile. I miss the way you'd look at me sometimes....that look...the "take me to your bed right now you know what I want" look. I miss kissing you. On the lips, on your forehead, on your neck, and everywhere else. I miss the way you smell. And the sound of your voice. And your laugh.

I really, really miss you.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I want to build a 450F Supermoto bike that is street legal. :smile2:


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

I ask for too much.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

2015 Ford Fiesta. :smile2:


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Plz hurry up and come already, fall


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

:wink2:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## tiacxx (Jul 23, 2015)

So pretty.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i want the dog and the weed


I have a relative who sells some which is where I get mine from. He recently let me know he will stop selling it soon which is gonna leave me feeling like that dog lol.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

A Sheetz in my neighborhood would be great. :yes 










Dunkin Donuts as well.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

Then I ccan live out my days as a hermit in the country side writing edgy stories and poetry.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Vuldoc said:


>


That reminds me of the dream crabs from Doctor Who:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

want a lot


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Peace of mind









To be as beautiful and talented as she 









And floral sneakers cuz, why not








Priorties much?


----------



## APrisonerOfTheMind (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I will have this for christmas!!!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

the jacket


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I will have my abs back soon (hopefully).


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

The struggles of trying to lose weight........must resist.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Cheesy hugs










Comfort









Closure would be nice









And comforted by a well meaning, naive yet brave person like Luke Skywalker. Look at those blue innocent eyes.


















Those innocent eyes. He was so gentle in letting her know, for good or for bad. *tear


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

I want that too ^^

But also this. Both would be perfect :


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Same


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

okay these are more of videos than pictures but i want them bad

I want all of Kim Jung Gi's sketchbooks if I could.





And the complete Eightball collection. Audibly moaning.





They're so beautiful but so expensive.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

*All* the masquerade masks.










*All* the glass figurines.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


Me too, would be nice.
So would be a flight into space (even better).


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I really like this.










New piercings.










This color, so pretty.










Snakey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Becoming Tintin, freely stroling on beautiful-mysterious-foggy country path, and enjoying the rain!

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Enkidu (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

They'd go well with some cream. They look delicious.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:squeeze I can give you a piece of my mind if you want: You're cool. :yes

:squeeze Oh wait, you said peace of mind :blank....well, you're still cool.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


I love this. I'm glad you said peace "of mind", and not just peace. We can never have peace in this life time, but we can strive towards peace of mind.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

And NO, I don't want those guys, lol. Just Oculus Rift.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


>


You want a whole landscape?
Might be a little too expensive.:grin2:


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

Orbiter said:


> You want a whole landscape?
> Might be a little too expensive.:grin2:


Hahaha! No, but I want an out of the way farmhouse with just a couple of horses and lots of land, mountains around. And, I want to live off the grid.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

A Life


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

To feel like a kid again


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


The only pertinent answer to SA.


----------



## AllKindsOfGainz (Dec 10, 2015)

Carmins


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

For some reason teaching appeals to me but I'm not sure if I could really pull it off.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

An adopted daughter. I'm not even married........


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ :sus


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I want this, but I feel like it might offend people.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

*Building something*









*Direct a movie*









*Cuddling*


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Kevin001 said:


>


This. So much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> This. So much.


Ikr. Best thing ever.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I've started looking for some canvas prints for the apartment. Gonna have to buy a little at a time tho since they're like $60 each on this site at least. Really like this artist:



Also thinking about getting a dog if we can save up enough.


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

TenYears said:


>


I would think her boobs would be hanging more.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Oobe said:


>


Want this too now


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> I would think her boobs would be hanging more.


Heh. They looks juuuust fine to me....


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

My chances of finding a gamer gurl like this around my age are about a billion to one ffs....


----------



## Eleanor182 (Mar 6, 2016)

I really want a Baymax bed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

Haven't had this all week :frown2::


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

A Nismo please :serious:


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

And I'll take this too!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's some stuff my eyes been drooling over.

A watch from The Fifth. 









Studying at the Safehouse Atelier. hehe









Prints of Ed Mell's landscape paintings. Hard to choose what I like best.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]

havent had any in over a month. fiending like crazy right now.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I realize no family is perfect, but they just look so happy.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I CRAVE

















Also I am badly in need of a haircut










These hair models are all so pretty! 
Then when I get my hair cut like that, it's like *fart sound*


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The suit:









Tattoo:









Or this one...


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

need this










edit: wait, not the unagi, don't need those. *picky*


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cuppy said:


> I CRAVE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at the last one, your pic a couple years ago was pretty so I'm sure you can pull that off.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

crimeclub said:


> I lol'd at the last one, your pic a couple years ago was pretty so I'm sure you can pull that off.


 Thanks, I got my hair cut today. Unfortunately it makes me look like a tomato :?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

*THIS IS THE ONLY THING IN MY ENTIRE LIFE THAT I WANT EVER*


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Next year babyyy <3 <3


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Gear porn....


----------



## Sliusarek (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Got this from a fb friend....gives a whole new meaning to "camping on the lake"....this is....just pure awesomeness....


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Got this from a fb friend....gives a whole new meaning to *"camping on the lake"*....this is....just pure awesomeness....


Sleeping with the fishes :grin2:


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Cashel said:


> Sleeping with the fishes :grin2:


Lmao. Yeah, strange I can't find them for sale....though it might be Google. Type in boat tents or tents for my boat, and you get a couple of people that have made their own, and then nothing but sites that sell covers for your boat (not tents). I think I could make one of these. All you'd need is a little jon boat (which are not expensive at all), a trailer, trolling motor, then attach a tent to it maybe with some straps, tie downs and adhesive and you're set. Makes me want to do try to do it.

If no one's selling these yet someone is gonna make a ****** fortune doing it....maybe me :grin2:


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Totally chocolate!!!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

A mcchicken and the will to live.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Got this from a fb friend....gives a whole new meaning to "camping on the lake"....this is....just pure awesomeness....


 It's kinda cool but it looks like it would be a bad place to be if that thing started taking on water.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

AllTheSame said:


> Got this from a fb friend....gives a whole new meaning to "camping on the lake"....this is....just pure awesomeness....


Wow, those things exist ? Can you stand up in them ?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

@RenegadeReloaded lol I don't think so. Guess you just take part of the tent down to fish. I want one.

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

It was my first alcoholic drink. It tasted so good that time and haven't had it since then. I wonder if I'll like it that much again but not available in where I live and I'm on medication.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to have no worries or responsibilities and just relax with a nice book. 
So much to do :sigh


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

I've really missed my SAS crush. (she might be reading this, and yeah, you already know I've missed you lol). I can't wait to just be with you again, and it looks like we'll be together maybe, fairly soon. I miss your touch, the way you feel in my arms, and you're smile...your smile really gets me. I can't wait. It's been too long. And I wish I lived closer to you. I love talking to you, texting you but that's not enough.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

I want a cat.









Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I've been into electronics and robots lately. Been thinking about making a remote control rover. This beast is a 6 wheel drive all-terrain chassis with a 75:1 gear ratio and suspension system. It means it is very powerful and expensive.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

perfuuuumes! :yay


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

geraltofrivia said:


> I've been into electronics and robots lately. Been thinking about making a remote control rover. This beast is a 6 wheel drive all-terrain chassis with a 75:1 gear ratio and suspension system. It means it is very powerful and expensive.


Looks like a Mars rover. Got $300,000,000 more to book a rocket for it?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Paul said:


> Looks like a Mars rover. Got $300,000,000 more to book a rocket for it?


By the time I overcome my anxiety and actually make it, space travel is going to be much cheaper. :b
At the time I posted this I made a basic WiFi controlled "rover" using an old RC car's body. But then anxiety took over and I quit. It has happened to me so many times that I don't even get upset or surprised. When I get interested in something and start it I am fully aware that at some point I am going to suddenly lose interest. So when I let go of this rover project I just shrugged.


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I want to be snorkeling with sea turtles. I've done it twice before and it was awesome. The most peaceful feeling in the world. I could do it every day.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a fetish for flashlights. This one is 70$ so you can safely assume that this is going to stay an unsatisfied fetish like other fetishes of mine.

























I could do with the blue hard drive, but now that we're dreaming why not?

Also two of these for racing and football games:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

littleghost said:


> I want to be snorkeling with sea turtles. I've done it twice before and it was awesome. The most peaceful feeling in the world. I could do it every day.


That sounds nice. Wish you'll be able to do it again soon


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## afeerah (Dec 10, 2016)

I want this to me my daily mantra, as in, I want reassurance when all falls apart, to look at the situation in a loving way, forgive and all so the best outcome can happen.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*drool*


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

geraltofrivia said:


> I have a fetish for flashlights. This one is 70$ so you can safely assume that this is going to stay an unsatisfied fetish like other fetishes of mine.


Are you like the main guy in Darkness Falls with a duffel full of flashlights?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

(A girl to snuggle and watch football with).


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Owlbear said:


> Are you like the main guy in Darkness Falls with a duffel full of flashlights?


Omg. That guy is my role model. That guy and his bag full of flashlights always come to my mind whenever I think about my interest in flashlights. First time I saw that movie I was like "Oh my god, this is the coolest thing in the world." Specially because I used to be very afraid of darkness and the guy used the flashlights to fight darkness and stuff.

I don't have many flashlights though.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Friendship. (for some reason it was really hard to find a decent picture of friends haha)


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Friendship. (for some reason it was really hard to find a decent picture of friends haha)


yeah. i think i'd like some friends irl, too.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> yeah. i think i'd like some friends irl, too.


Definately. It's one of the most important things. Still have a few friends, but don't speak to them very often and I need some new friends in general. Friends are just awesome... considering we can actually get them in the first place.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Definately. It's one of the most important things. Still have a few friends, but don't speak to them very often and I need some new friends in general. Friends are just awesome... considering we can actually get them in the first place.


yeah, i'd like to maybe be friends w/ this person i've known for a year at my job, but i don't really know how to go about that, lol. it seems like maybe they'd want to be friends, but i am not positive. i just can't get myself to face that rejection or be hopeful about stuff only for it to fizzle out anyway. i really don't feel like i have the mental strength to handle things going wrong right now. :stu oh well. it would be nice to just have things go swimmingly in life, eh....

hope you get some friends anyway.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> yeah, i'd like to maybe be friends w/ this person i've known for a year at my job, but i don't really know how to go about that, lol. it seems like maybe they'd want to be friends, but i am not positive. i just can't get myself to face that rejection or be hopeful about stuff only for it to fizzle out anyway. i really don't feel like i have the mental strength to handle things going wrong right now. :stu oh well. it would be nice to just have things go swimmingly in life, eh....
> 
> hope you get some friends anyway.


Ooh that's interesting! maybe try and say stuff like "you doing anything tomorrow?" or "you doing much this week?" to try and maybe get them talking. When you feel more comfortable though obviously . I know that feeling of rejection also. There is someone I've known for years (kinda) even met up with them once, but while at some points it felt like "you know what? maybe we are friends" it mostly feels like an acquaintence. But definately, if things went easy in life it would be great. Imagine this scenario:

*decides to go shopping today. Sees someone who seems nice and smiled at me. "Hello!" says I, and they go "Hey!" and then the chat goes from there". Oh if only...


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

I just think about meeting someone every night.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> Ooh that's interesting! maybe try and say stuff like "you doing anything tomorrow?" or "you doing much this week?" to try and maybe get them talking. When you feel more comfortable though obviously . I know that feeling of rejection also. There is someone I've known for years (kinda) even met up with them once, but while at some points it felt like "you know what? maybe we are friends" it mostly feels like an acquaintence. But definately, if things went easy in life it would be great. Imagine this scenario:
> 
> *decides to go shopping today. Sees someone who seems nice and smiled at me. "Hello!" says I, and they go "Hey!" and then the chat goes from there". Oh if only...


i think she works a lot, too. our interests and personalities are pretty similar (kind of eerily)......might be why it goes nowhere or......i don't know. :stu whatever....i'll just enjoy being acquaintances till my job ends, i guess. lol...

i don't want to embarrass myself by thinking she'd want to be friends. i guess i have too much pride, haha. or there's no good way to transition to that topic. :stu

haha...that's a nice scenario. 

uh... here's some pics so we will still technically be staying on topic :lol:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> i think she works a lot, too. our interests and personalities are pretty similar (kind of eerily)......might be why it goes nowhere or......i don't know. :stu whatever....i'll just enjoy being acquaintances till my job ends, i guess. lol...
> 
> i don't want to embarrass myself by thinking she'd want to be friends. i guess i have too much pride, haha. or there's no good way to transition to that topic. :stu
> 
> ...


That's the problem with the working hours sometimes isn't it? that's actually really cool that you have similar interests and personalities, that sounds like you would make amazing friends, actually. But anxiety ruins potential situations which is annoying! maybe just use that courage up all at once, like maybe if she asks you something a bit more personal to the point of where she seems interested, then maybe go ahead with it. If you do get courage one day with a little doubt of "but what if she doesn't talk to me anymore?" then the only thing you have to lose is that, you may not talk to her anymore. But that sounds like more of a temporary problem in the long run, as friends can be for life 

Haha thank you, I'd love to have the courage to be in that situation, but it's relatable to what I've just been speaking of anyway :b

Oooh I forgot you actually had to post pictures in this thread... LOL and since I want friends badly myself right now, this shall also be my theme :b


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> That's the problem with the working hours sometimes isn't it? that's actually really cool that you have similar interests and personalities, that sounds like you would make amazing friends, actually. But anxiety ruins potential situations which is annoying! maybe just use that courage up all at once, like maybe if she asks you something a bit more personal to the point of where she seems interested, then maybe go ahead with it. If you do get courage one day with a little doubt of "but what if she doesn't talk to me anymore?" then the only thing you have to lose is that, you may not talk to her anymore. But that sounds like more of a temporary problem in the long run, as friends can be for life
> 
> Haha thank you, I'd love to have the courage to be in that situation, but it's relatable to what I've just been speaking of anyway :b
> 
> Oooh I forgot you actually had to post pictures in this thread... LOL and since I want friends badly myself right now, this shall also be my theme :b


yeah, it'd be nice to be friends and i actually heard that she has spoken really well of me to others yesterday, but i think we are probably done working together. our patient has a good chance of dying before i see her again (kind of a morbid turn, ha) and i don't have her contact info. it's possible i could see her again, but i won't count on it. oh well....i had good experiences working w/ her and i've learned some things.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> yeah, it'd be nice to be friends and i actually heard that she has spoken really well of me to others yesterday, but i think we are probably done working together. our patient has a good chance of dying before i see her again (kind of a morbid turn, ha) and i don't have her contact info. it's possible i could see her again, but i won't count on it. oh well....i had good experiences working w/ her and i've learned some things.


That's nice to hear ^_^ bless! I hope your patient will be okay:frown2:all the best!

If you feel like it may be the last time you will see her in any way, or even if it's just for a long time, maybe it's a good time to try and break the ice. Of course there has to be no pressure, but if you feel you will start to miss her, and actually regret not asking for a night out or something, then maybe it's a good time to do so . Of course this is easier said than done, and I don't want to pressure you into anything. It's just that as I look back on my life and my biggest chances of happiness that have slipped by, most of them have been due to regret and not acting on them. It's strange to think that I may never have even heard of this website if I just acted on things on my past. Throughout a couple of years I missed out on a chance of having amazing girlfriends, due to shyness and being too late. It's also strange and frustrating to think that if I acted on one of these sooner, I would have had a good chance, and also maybe even potentially have a pretty decent social life right now. I still regret all of them everyday and it's the worst feeling because I am stuck here, living in the past with no hopes for the future:frown2:. As I say I don't want there to be any pressure, but maybe if you're feeling up to it, even just a little bit. Actually, from the past, I usually sometimes find it easier if it's the last time I will see someone. I get this UBER sad feeling and this temporary bravery overcomes me, and I ask "we should hang out again, I'll miss you!" for example. If you feel that at all, maybe even just say something similar to that. Even if you don't act on it at all, I hope your day goes well:smile2:

As for the thread haha. Even though I want to post a picture of friends again, it would be the third time running, so...:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Gothic Cupcakes said:


> That's nice to hear ^_^ bless! I hope your patient will be okay:frown2:all the best!
> 
> If you feel like it may be the last time you will see her in any way, or even if it's just for a long time, maybe it's a good time to try and break the ice. Of course there has to be no pressure, but if you feel you will start to miss her, and actually regret not asking for a night out or something, then maybe it's a good time to do so . Of course this is easier said than done, and I don't want to pressure you into anything. It's just that as I look back on my life and my biggest chances of happiness that have slipped by, most of them have been due to regret and not acting on them. It's strange to think that I may never have even heard of this website if I just acted on things on my past. Throughout a couple of years I missed out on a chance of having amazing girlfriends, due to shyness and being too late. It's also strange and frustrating to think that if I acted on one of these sooner, I would have had a good chance, and also maybe even potentially have a pretty decent social life right now. I still regret all of them everyday and it's the worst feeling because I am stuck here, living in the past with no hopes for the future:frown2:. As I say I don't want there to be any pressure, but maybe if you're feeling up to it, even just a little bit. Actually, from the past, I usually sometimes find it easier if it's the last time I will see someone. I get this UBER sad feeling and this temporary bravery overcomes me, and I ask "we should hang out again, I'll miss you!" for example. If you feel that at all, maybe even just say something similar to that. Even if you don't act on it at all, I hope your day goes well:smile2:
> 
> As for the thread haha. Even though I want to post a picture of friends again, it would be the third time running, so...:


thank you.  hopefully we can both find some close friends irl.










:lol


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

tea111red said:


> thank you.  hopefully we can both find some close friends irl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same to you too! :smile2:

Haha, the boxset of friends XD

I would love a laugh right now with a friend, where we can do stuff like this:










:stu:lol


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

living in space


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I wish I had his armor.

But in reality, I know I can't get...Unless I got the collector's standalone helmet edition, then I'd have his helmet HAHA!

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

it's cute, but i should probably find a cheaper alternative.


----------



## satanlita (Jan 22, 2017)

first thing on my desktop.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

tea111red said:


> it's cute, but i should probably find a cheaper alternative.


That is cute. I would so buy...well if I was a girl, lol.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Kevin001 said:


> That is cute. I would so buy...well if I was a girl, lol.


lol, it's almost $300..... i'd only buy it if it went on sale. maybe i'll stumble across something a lot cheaper or something i like better that is also cheaper. :stu


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

This is so cute, I've wanted it for awhile, but it's pricey and I already have a bed and a futon in my room as it is, it would be a bit much with this as well ha.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

humblelulu said:


> This is so cute, I've wanted it for awhile, but it's pricey and I already have a bed and a futon in my room as it is, it would be a bit much with this as well ha.


:O

That is so cool. :grin2:


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Why anime, why does anime tease me so much.....

Look at this guy. From this game I play. T_T

Why, anime?

Cartoons are so hot :x

EDIT: P.S. Atheism shouldn't be allowed on the internet at 6:30am with no sleep yet


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

momentsunset said:


>


Funny


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

atheism said:


> why anime, why does anime tease me so much.....
> 
> Look at this guy. From this game i play. T_t
> 
> ...


hypocrite!


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I want it so bad. I sold my smaller xps 13 and now I want this.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I already pre ordered Halo Wars 2, and Mass Effect Ardomenda will be something I get much later on.

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

This. I can't wait for this.









Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't know where I'd wear the heels but I still want them lol.


----------



## Arthur Pendragon (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

*This. With a beautiful woman. Right now. "sigh"*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Arthur Pendragon said:


>


I am in love.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

this case is $100 :cry someone help


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

feels said:


> this case is $100 :cry someone help


Nice :clap

Just save up you'll get there lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Someone to hold hands with and go for a nice walk outside:











SamanthaStrange said:


>


You and me both, honey! :wink2:


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

The fact that these even exist makes me want them even more! 

* *




















(Not really)




http://static.boredpanda.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/maine-****-cats-19__605.jpg


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Everything on this blog tbh

http://fullcravings.tumblr.com/archive/filter-by/photo


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

This is the only picture I can find of it so it's blurry. It says Folklore from Adams County Illinois by Harry Middleton Hyatt. It's really rare, only 1,000 copies were printed, so I doubt I'd ever be able to afford it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


pretty much


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Whoever says they dont wan this, is lying.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

I'd often joke about this but damn, having one of these would be really useful sometimes...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Metro Exodus and The Evil Within comics book looks cool.
















Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

A computer powerful enough to be able to run all these.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

really want to get his majesty tattooed on my (big, strong) inner arm


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Overdrive said:


>


Tried waves SSL compressor?Or slate digital?I know it's not like hardware but they're pretty good.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Tried waves SSL compressor?Or slate digital?I know it's not like hardware but they're pretty good.


Yeah of course, i tried pretty much all vst's compressor.
SSL bus comp/api 2500/Vsc-2 are the vst's i use regulary.
*
*


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> Yeah of course, i tried pretty much all vst's compressor.
> SSL bus comp/api 2500/Vsc-2 are the vst's i use regulary.


Yeah me too, also use fabilter's C2 and Klanghelm mjuc.That SSL you want costs like 2500$ lol ,i would be scared to touch it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> That SSL you want costs like 2500$ lol


Yeah i know lol.
What about you ?, any dream compressors you would want to have irl ?


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Overdrive said:


> What about you ?, any dream compressors you would want to have irl ?


Hmm i would love to have a minimoog and that elektron analog rytm that you own  haha. Maybe a jupiter 8 too ,but i need to win the lottery for that.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Dissipated said:


> Hmm i would love to have a minimoog and that elektron analog rytm that you own  haha. Maybe a jupiter 8 too ,but i need to win the lottery for that.


Prices for the Rytm MkI will go down when the Rytm MkII will be available, just a matter of time.
Jupiter 8, that's gear porn.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Two forms of love...sonic & sensual


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Two forms of love...sonic & sensual


Those KRK monitors been that close to corners give me ocd lol.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Overdrive said:


> Those KRK monitors been that close to corners give me ocd lol.


I just want small full home studio, not to set it up like it is in that pic, lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Custom made, neck-thru, raw tone finish guitars with only single bridge pick up & volume knob, no toggle switch or tone knob...Only change I'd make is 6-string over 7-string. Totally my ideal type of guitar


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

PRS guitars are the sexiest imo.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hopefully they'll have it here and I'll buy it soon. It's apparently ~10$ on Amazon but here I saw it on a website for 25$. :blank
If I can't find it I'll have to resort to this one


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

A working one


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

This is so cool!


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## dn2MG7AdEL (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

You know you're secretly an 80-year-old grandma inside the body of a 24-year-old when you're nigh constantly dreaming about snagging one of these blankets


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

BronnieBoo said:


>


aww


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Quiet as a moth (Apr 1, 2013)

i need to grow my collection.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

My other half.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Natalie460 said:


> My other half.


 that will be soon when you go and snatch your mans heart :laugh:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

my post doesn't appear??


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> my post doesn't appear??


I had a similar problem but I see it now


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Little moi with one of mums haircuts - yes that is a Lacoste polo shirt.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

twistix said:


>


You remind me of elves twistix.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> You remind me of elves twistix.


In what way?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> whats your hair colour & style now :laugh:


exactly the same, mum still cuts my hair but her vision is not quite as good as it cleary was back then.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

s


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> For some reason I thought you were a blonde.


blonde or grey ? 

My stubble does go ginger when it gets to long though for some reason.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> i dont recall your picture on the pic thread did you post it at some point which is why I could have thought blonde, who knows. It doesnt matter.


yeah I did a while back, but pretty much the same colour as the kid photo above, bit darker though - although a few years before that photo, I was actually blonde.

I still have the same cute blue "dont come near my bed" eyes though.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

twistix said:


>


Awesome. Where is this?


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Karsten said:


> Awesome. Where is this?


:stu don't know


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Soon you will be mine !


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

twistix said:


> In what way?


How you are gentle and how you care about animals and plants.


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> How you are gentle and how you care about animals and plants.


Aw, how sweet


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

twistix said:


> :stu don't know


Oh I thought this was a picture you took. I was stalking you so hard I didn't read the thread title. :serious:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

twistix said:


> Aw, how sweet


Umm, I was thinking:


----------



## V1bzz (Feb 20, 2017)

SFC01 said:


> exactly the same, mum still cuts my hair but her vision is not quite as good as it cleary was back then.


Has she not been to spec savers? :nerd:


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Umm, I was thinking:


I guess that's more appealing


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

My birthday's in a few months, people. (Hint)


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

*This
*









*To Taste like THIS*


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Slacker said:


> *This
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, life's a joke.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I ♥︎ Broccoli

Pizza is nice too (although not with bell peppers and sausage)


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I need some muscles. I think I've had muscle atrophy from stress


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Slacker said:


> *This
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Broccoli taste nice .



twistix said:


> I ♥︎ Broccoli
> 
> Pizza is nice too (although not with bell peppers and sausage)


:yes Agree, although I like bell peppers, not so much sausage on a pizza.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

Sus y said:


> Why? Broccoli taste nice .
> 
> :yes Agree, although I like bell peppers, not so much sausage on a pizza.


Yeah, well, bell peppers are not my favorite and I don't eat meat


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

@Wanderlust26
She gets it :yes
@twistix @Sus y

I eat broccoli almost everyday and like it, but eating totally healthy all the time can get a bit plain. 

And really... who could deny broccoli that taste like pizza?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

2018 Kymco AK550. Maybe will get one this fall. Reminds me of something Capsule Corporation would make haha


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

* *




100 Million Dollars











Hey that frog picture is my Facebook Profile Pic.


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

The neat freak in me is enticed by the power of this machine:


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Home sweet home.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

To live somewhere like this:









With a pack of dogs, consisting of Staffies:









Italian Spinones:









American Bulldogs:









And Airedales:









Or I'd happy settle for my very own:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

One of (preferably all of) these:


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I want to hear her sing live








Dupatta


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Indian sari







African head wraps


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

And


----------



## shyraclifford (Jun 24, 2018)

god has saved selena gomez finally


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

deetzy said:


> A boyfriend and a puppy. I'd be the happiest.  <3


What about one with a badass one-eyed cat?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


>


Anime happened.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Helium cylinder


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A workshop (preferably with the equipment included):


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Farmhouse that doesn't have any insects.


----------



## emin (Jun 24, 2017)

And this is inside:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

I want her back .


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


 For a sec there when I saw the top pic I thought you were saying you wanted a propeller and that car.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

does it have to be realistic or, anything we deeply desire?
cuz i would love to experience something like this,
or maybe have something like the Stargate to go somewhere else when the BS if reality get too overwhelming


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

it may be idealistic but...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## freeman0403 (Jul 2, 2016)

Lg g5


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


>


 They need to make these things with parachutes or something in case they start to crash. I'd never spend what one of these things costs as long as there's the rather high likelihood that it crashes and dies.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Only in my dreams...

























Full specs here: http://www.junauto.co.jp/showroom/jza80/index.en.html


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Aston Martin? Someone has good taste.


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

I want my lungs to blacken as they soak up all the diesel exhaust I love to pump them full of.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

BeHereNow said:


> I want my lungs to blacken as they soak up all the diesel exhaust I love to pump them full of.


Lmao


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

1solated said:


> BeHereNow said:
> 
> 
> > I want my lungs to blacken as they soak up all the diesel exhaust I love to pump them full of.
> ...


It's funny but it's true. I have a video of me getting behind my truck smoking a cigarette with my face just a foot from the exhaust pipe filling my lungs with diesel.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Aston Martin? Someone has good taste.







































Some more Aston porn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

...more Toyota Supra porn...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.
















_Sent from Your Friendly neighborhood Spider Man using Tapatalk_


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Only in my dreams...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





iAmCodeMonkey said:


> ...more Toyota Supra porn...


Parts are expensive on the Supra's (good quality, but you pay for that) and getting the hp to the ground is the other issue with them, especially with around 600-1000hp+. Engine seems to be good from the factory with spline drive for oil pump, good bottom end. In addition good gearbox that can take a bit of torque.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

I received my cookies.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

.


* *
















*Sent from SAS' dancing Banana Emoji using Tapatalk*


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

For intergalactic travel


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

^ Yeah why not, maybe that.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Kilgore Trout said:


>


These are really cool!


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

aqwsderf said:


>


Mother, I desire the rangoon. Mother, the rangoon. MOTHER, PLEASE! :rofl


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

CoolLilChickadee said:


> Mother, I desire the rangoon. Mother, the rangoon. MOTHER, PLEASE!


Lmao it's been too long &#128546;


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

I want an upgrade.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

aqwsderf said:


>


Do you think about food as much as I do?

I'm not sure about the first thing, but the last two: yes and yes.

Chicken Mcnuggets and curry sauce..... Mmmmmmm.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Do you think about food as much as I do?
> 
> I'm not sure about the first thing, but the last two: yes and yes.
> 
> Chicken Mcnuggets and curry sauce..... Mmmmmmm.


Lol idk if I can compete with you. But I think about these particular foods _often_


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

@millenniumman75

Mocha wish your coffee was hawt like.me?
Mocha wish your coffee was sweet like me?

Mocha!?

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

KILOBRAVO said:


> @*millenniumman75*
> 
> Mocha wish your coffee was hawt like.me?
> Mocha wish your coffee was sweet like me?
> ...


Three cheers! Hip Hip Frappé!

You see this drink get hot
Every time it is brewed
When it fills up the pot (are you ready?)
Make coffee sizzle like a summertime cookout
Prowl for the best joe, yes I'm on the lookout

Slow sipping shorty like a connoisseur with it.
Smells good, chocolate, so gangsta with it
No tricks, only cocoa, under my sleeve
Drink it fast, but turn off the pot before you leave.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow that's awesome lmao


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A girl can dream.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ WTF, what do you want a turbo for ?


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Crisigv said:


> A girl can dream.


You actually look like a girl on youtube who works on cars. I can't think of her name, though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

^ I know who you're talking about but I can't remember her name either. I don't remember her looking like Crisigv but it's been a long time since I saw her.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Karsten said:


> You actually look like a girl on youtube who works on cars. I can't think of her name, though.


Poor girl


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Crisigv said:


> Poor girl


You're cray cray, Cri Cri


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Velorrei said:


>


 So if you really look at this photo, there are some strange things going on there. First of all, that's a lot of money for such a dingy environment. Like it literally looks like it's a pile of money in a warehouse somewhere. This says "drug money" or something. Whatever it says, it translates to "not good".

Off to the left, it looks like there's a scale there. Not sure what that would be for? At any rate, there's something sketchy going on there. :lol

EDIT - No. Wait. That looks like it might be a pile of money in one of those rental storage units. Definitely sketchy AF.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Karsten said:


> You actually look like a girl on youtube who works on cars. I can't think of her name, though.


Well it deffo wasn't Scotty Kilmer.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Three cheers! Hip Hip Frappé!
> 
> You see this drink get hot
> Every time it is brewed
> ...





aqwsderf said:


> Wow that's awesome lmao


Stay tuned. There'll be more.

That was very good, MM75. ^ was it the same tune tho?

Here's another.

Coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, coffee, chameleon,
You come and brew,
You come and brew, eww, eww, eww!

Drinkin' would be easy if your colours would match my beans,
Black , brown and green 
Black, brown and gree-eee-eee-een!

Take note, Boy George.

:lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Just a _tad_ too rich for my blood right now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I could buy a decent laptop for this price (and I'd like a new one of those, too).

By the time it's reasonably priced, they will be on the Samsung Galaxy Tab S12 or some such and of course I'd want that, instead.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> Just a _tad_ too rich for my blood right now. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I could buy a decent laptop for this price (and I'd like a new one of those, too).
> 
> By the time it's reasonably priced, they will be on the Samsung Galaxy Tab S12 or some such and of course I'd want that, instead.


Would you consider getting it second-hand?


----------

